# What makes the MS 261 better than the 346 XP?



## rustyb (Apr 9, 2011)

I searched through some threads and don't recall seeing a ton of info re the 261 vs 346. Maybe I missed something.

At any rate, I'm not clear on the price difference but it appears the 346 can be had for $50-75 less (is that right???) which is something a cheap sucker like me can't ignore. On the other hand, the nearest Husky dealer is 60+ miles away. I have two Stihl dealers right here in town, one less than 2 miles away.

I have a MS 260 but the air filter has griped me to no end since I've owned it...and my tendons beg for better anti-vibe.

I've read good things about the Dolmar but not having a dealer any where close dampens the enthusiasm there.

Love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 9, 2011)

They are both excellent saws, but I still prefer my 346. The 261 does have the best filtration on the market. Both are worlds ahead of the 260 in every way.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 9, 2011)

The 261 is not better, just different. Both very good saws!


----------



## mweba (Apr 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> They are both excellent saws, but I still prefer my 346. The 261 does have the best filtration on the market. Both are worlds ahead of the 260 in every way.


 
+1


They sure do look great though....







If dealer support is important to you though........


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 9, 2011)

You can't go wrong either way. You need to handle them both and pick which one feels best to you. As mentioned, dealer support can make a difference as well.


----------



## mweba (Apr 9, 2011)

Both taken when new.

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KBKc8sZqdZk?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KBKc8sZqdZk?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GAiw6PtgeP0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GAiw6PtgeP0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Apr 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> They are both excellent saws, but I still prefer my 346.


 
I'm Happy to read this. Since you handle sooooo many saws I'm glad you like the 346 just a smidge more.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 9, 2011)

Blowncrewcab said:


> I'm Happy to read this. Since you handle sooooo many saws I'm glad you like the 346 just a smidge more.


 
Honestly, I'm probably not the best person to get input from. My judgement is based entirely on my modified saws. 99% of the saws out there will remain stock. The 261 has a few features the I definately prefer over the 346. But using the 346 is just............it's just............well, perfect.


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Apr 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Honestly, I'm probably not the best person to get input from. .


you aint kiddin there


----------



## struggle (Apr 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Honestly, I'm probably not the best person to get input from. My judgement is based entirely on my modified saws. 99% of the saws out there will remain stock. The 261 has a few features the I definately prefer over the 346. But using the 346 is just............it's just............well, perfect.



From what I know of you the fact that you like something other than Stihl says a lot about that saw. Just saying

I realllllllllllllllllllllly like my MS261 and the new air filtration is what did it for me.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 9, 2011)

struggle said:


> From what I know of you the fact that you like something other than Stihl says a lot about that saw. Just saying
> 
> I realllllllllllllllllllllly like my MS261 and the new air filtration is what did it for me.


 
It's the ONLY Husky I own! That's just how much I do like it. There are many more great Huskys, but the 346 has my heart.


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 9, 2011)

MWEBA, that's a stock CAT 346?


----------



## les-or-more (Apr 9, 2011)

Its all in the flippy caps, they make all the difference in the world!


----------



## mweba (Apr 9, 2011)

HittinSteel said:


> MWEBA, that's a stock CAT 346?


 
Yes cat is present in that vid. Didn't stay that way long though.

Muffler is stock on the 261 at that time as well.



les-or-more said:


> Its all in the flippy caps, they make all the difference in the world!


 
I've not had great experiences with them but these are new and improved versions.


----------



## Steelz (Apr 9, 2011)

Buy the MS 261 you'll like it. I've just about finished cutting up that large Maple log with my 261 and 20" B&C. It's getting a workout. But it can take it. Plus it cuts much better since I have the yellow chain.


----------



## TomH83 (Apr 9, 2011)

mweba said:


> Both taken when new.
> 
> <object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KBKc8sZqdZk?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KBKc8sZqdZk?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


 
What bar is that mweba, and is the saw stock?


----------



## mweba (Apr 9, 2011)

18" .058 .325 Saw was stock. Only mod I ended up doing to it was adding another port to the muffler and gutting the cat.


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 9, 2011)

I just posted in another thread about these two models.
I have both, they are used in a commercial firewood business and I prefer the 261. They 346xp was and is the only Husky I owned, it is a great saw. For use in what is almost strictly a firewood cutting operation we like what we perceive as a wider more useable power band on the 261 . (Stock saw/non-modified) The air filter set up is the best on the market. The in board clutch and captive bar nuts are two things we prefer on the 261. The 261 is the smoothest saw you will ever run imho. We have ours set up with a 18" bar. For people who cut firewood for themselves this saw will handle 90% of what any firewood cutter will ever run across. Set all the enthusiast and power junkies aside on this site and the truth is this saw will do all that most will need done unless you truly are a professional tree trimmer, logger, or in the commercial firewood business.
It's hard to go wrong with either saw, both are good as said in another post dealer support and personal preference is important.
I'd buy the 261 and never look back.


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 10, 2011)

*What makes the MS 261 better than the 346 XP? *



My guess is,

Could it be, it's a Stihl?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 10, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> *What makes the MS 261 better than the 346 XP? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well that's very informative,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, not.:tongue2:

Both are fine saws the 261 may have a little more power, and better filtration. Like Brad I simply like the the feel, weight, power and overall construction of the 346.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 10, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> ....... The 261 has a few features the I definately prefer over the 346. *But using the 346 is just............it's just............well, perfect*.


 


Andyshine77 said:


> Well that's very informative,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, not.:tongue2:
> 
> Both are fine saws the may have a little more power, and better filtration. *Like Brad I simply like the the feel, weight power and overall construction of the 346*.



No surprices there, based on the lay-out of the saws!


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 10, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well that's very informative,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, not.:tongue2:


 
I reckon if it came from one of you Buckeye chainsaw mafia types it would be informative,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,NOT!


Like my dear Daddy used to say "opinions are like a$$holes, everybodys got 'em, they all stink"


----------



## MCW (Apr 10, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> The 261 does have the best filtration on the market.


 


indiansprings said:


> The air filter set up is the best on the market.



Are we forgetting the Dolmar HD setup guys???


----------



## DavesMower&Saw (Apr 10, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> I just posted in another thread about these two models.
> I have both, they are used in a commercial firewood business and I prefer the 261. They 346xp was and is the only Husky I owned, it is a great saw. For use in what is almost strictly a firewood cutting operation we like what we perceive as a wider more useable power band on the 261 . (Stock saw/non-modified) The air filter set up is the best on the market. The in board clutch and captive bar nuts are two things we prefer on the 261. The 261 is the smoothest saw you will ever run imho. We have ours set up with a 18" bar. For people who cut firewood for themselves this saw will handle 90% of what any firewood cutter will ever run across. Set all the enthusiast and power junkies aside on this site and the truth is this saw will do all that most will need done unless you truly are a professional tree trimmer, logger, or in the commercial firewood business.
> It's hard to go wrong with either saw, both are good as said in another post dealer support and personal preference is important.
> I'd buy the 261 and never look back.


 
I've run both saws, and find this all to be true. The 346 is impressive but the 346 seems to have a narrower powerband. The 261 isn't such an in your face power but it's very usable power, and plenty of it.


----------



## DG2244 (Apr 10, 2011)

I just played both videos at the same time. Sounds good with the volume turned up.


----------



## mweba (Apr 10, 2011)

DG2244 said:


> I just played both videos at the same time. Sounds good with the volume turned up.


 
My you tube page has around 250 chainsaw vids.......just start hitting play and hear what you get LOL.


I know this hasn't been discussed but I may get some side by side with the 5100 soon. Granted, even with K&N oil on the Dolmar filter, it is no way comparable.


----------



## MCW (Apr 10, 2011)

mweba said:


> My you tube page has around 250 chainsaw vids.......just start hitting play and hear what you get LOL.
> 
> 
> I know this hasn't been discussed but I may get some side by side with the 5100 soon. Granted, even with K&N oil on the Dolmar filter, it is no way comparable.



Hah hah. We can both do a 261 vs. 5100-S shoot off video  My little Dolmar would give the 261 a touch up in small stuff but the torque of the 261 in anything even slightly large would kick the poor little Dolmar's butt. I still love that little thing though, it's like a Ferrari compared to the 261 which is more like a tractor


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 10, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> I reckon if it came from one of you Buckeye chainsaw mafia types it would be informative,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,NOT!
> 
> 
> Like my dear Daddy used to say "opinions are like a$$holes, everybodys got 'em, they all stink"


Looks like you're Daddy forgot to teach you to wipe yours. You're smearing crap everywhere



MCW said:


> Are we forgetting the Dolmar HD setup guys???


 I like this filter setup even better. I don't care for the retainer mechanism on the 7900 HD. Plus it's standard equipment.


----------



## btmonnat (Apr 10, 2011)

I bought the 346xp and did a easy muffler mod with the 288 deflector and love this saw. Here if you campare Stihl and Husqvarna saw for saw the Stihl will always be 50.00 or more,more. All saws are overpriced, but Stihl here cost the most of any saw, but probably last the longest. Just my 2 cents but I prefer husqvarna's.


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 10, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Looks like you're Daddy forgot to teach you to wipe yours. You're smearing crap everywhere
> 
> 
> I like this filter setup even better. I don't care for the retainer mechanism on the 7900 HD. Plus it's standard equipment.


 
Thick as thieves eh?



Yeah my opinion stinks just like *everyones*


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 10, 2011)

btmonnat said:


> I bought the 346xp and did a easy muffler mod with the 288 deflector and love this saw. Here if you campare Stihl and Husqvarna saw for saw the Stihl will always be 50.00 or more,more. All saws are overpriced, but Stihl here cost the most of any saw, but probably last the longest. Just my 2 cents but I prefer husqvarna's.


 
They cost 50$ more but they don't depreciate, like other saws. Heck you can sell a 15 year old good running 026 for more than 50% than the cost of the saw new today.


----------



## btmonnat (Apr 10, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> They cost 50$ more but they don't depreciate, like other saws. Heck you can sell a 15 year old good running 026 for more than 50% than the cost of the saw new today.


 
I am a big husky fan, but this is a very true statement. They hold there value better than anything here.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Apr 10, 2011)

I heard the 346 handled better. As for saws holding value right now the vintage magnesium seems to be right up there to.


----------



## motoman.5150 (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's my 2 cents , if it wasn't for my 066 I wouldn't own an overpriced Stihl, the only reason I do like them is all the goofy people on e-bay who pay an arm and a leg for them and I thank them for that !!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 11, 2011)

I haven't run a brand new 346NE, so I can't speak on that. I did get a chance to run a new 261 at the shop the other day and it's a sweetie. Even stock it cuts circles around any 026/260 I've ever had. I have owned new 346OE's and the 261 outclasses those by a mile.


----------



## MCW (Apr 11, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I like this filter setup even better. I don't care for the retainer mechanism on the 7900 HD. Plus it's standard equipment.



OK, you got me there smartypants...

If I hadn't noticed that Andy "liked" your comment things could have gotten nasty having though a dig at the Dolmars like that!!!


----------



## The Count (Apr 11, 2011)

I am wondering if at some point one brand will buy the other; just like Makita/Dolmar.
Truth be told I`ve missed this kind of threads; and the best part of all is that one who looks for a 50 cc saw can`t go wrong either way.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 11, 2011)

motoman.5150 said:


> Here's my 2 cents , if it wasn't for my 066 I wouldn't own an overpriced Stihl, the only reason I do like them is all the goofy people on e-bay who pay an arm and a leg for them and I thank them for that !!!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Do you own any overpriced Huskys?


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 11, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> They cost 50$ more but they don't depreciate, like other saws. Heck you can sell a 15 year old good running 026 for more than 50% than the cost of the saw new today.



The MS261 cost *a lot *less than the 346xp here, but I am still not interested, because of the obvious handling issue.........:msp_smile:


----------



## MCW (Apr 11, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The MS261 cost *a lot *less than the 346xp here, but I am still not interested, because of the obvious handling issue.........:msp_smile:



I was about to have a fit and start ranting and raving about you and this handling issue but saw your smiley face so settled down again


----------



## gmax (Apr 11, 2011)

My Mac 47A has a obvious handling issue.. I wasn't aware the 261 suffered from the same problem


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Apr 11, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The MS261 cost *a lot *less than the 346xp here, but I am still not interested, because of the obvious handling issue.........:msp_smile:


 
Agree with you on the handling, biggest thing i find is the throttle lock lever that i can't seem to be friend with, it don't give me the room for movement of my hand that i like , but they are strong saws out of the box for sure !!
I looked at the ipl for the 555 can't wait to see what that saw will be like in the woods 

And to the thread starter i think you should buy both of them !!


----------



## MCW (Apr 11, 2011)

gmax said:


> My Mac 47A has a obvious handling issue.. I wasn't aware the 261 suffered from the same problem



I hear ya Wayne. Until I read up on the specs I wasn't aware that my 3120 with 60" bar handled poorly either? :msp_confused:


----------



## CentaurG2 (Apr 11, 2011)

Lets see, round here you can get a 346xp for $428.24. An ms261 is $549, if you can actually find a dealer who will admit they exist. With the ms261, you get some way cool flippy caps, more weight, a 90 commercial warrantee (best in the industry!!), and an archaic brick and mortar company featuring no online parts or even a simple IPL. Sign me up for a bakers dozen. Nothing screams “homeowner” like a stihl.


----------



## c5rulz (Apr 11, 2011)

rustyb said:


> I searched through some threads and don't recall seeing a ton of info re the 261 vs 346. Maybe I missed something.





Sorry this just struck me as funny if you have been on this forum awhile.:hmm3grin2orange:




les-or-more said:


> Its all in the flippy caps, they make all the difference in the world!


 
Them thare flippy caps are the spawn of the devil.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 11, 2011)

c5rulz said:


> Sorry this just struck me as funny if you have been on this forum awhile.:hmm3grin2orange:
> ........



Yes, this has been beaten to death a few times already......


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 11, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The MS261 cost *a lot *less than the 346xp here, but I am still not interested, because of the obvious handling issue.........:msp_smile:


 
Really when did you get chance to run a MS261?


----------



## JustinM (Apr 11, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> *They are both excellent saws, but I still prefer my 346. *


 
Key quote in the whole thread right there.

IMHO the 261, the 346 and the 5105 are the 3 best choices in their class. Each has strengths, each has weaknesses. 

At the end of the day, it comes down to personal preference on which one you like best (and which one's flaws you can look past).


----------



## sunfish (Apr 11, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, this has been beaten to death a few times already......


 
Yes it has. I also find it odd when someone starts a thread, then does not participate.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 11, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Yes it has. I also find it odd when someone starts a thread, then does not participate.


 
Haha...I'm a guy with many things on his plate. Haven't had time to reply....or the inclination, really. Just been enjoying the responses and taking it all in. It's the time of yr I start salvaging firewood and trimming on the homestead and just by pure chance, saw that the 261 was even a reality.

I did a search, and did see a fair number of threads.....but in my quick look, didn't see too much on the finer differences between 261 and 346. There's probably more than I saw but these threads tend to get side tracked and I just don't have the time to wade through every single post. Besides, I know you guys love talking about these things.:smile2:

What about the handling "issues" with the 261? Is this an inside like joke I missed or is there really something to it?

Also, I forgot to mention the local farm store that carries Huskys. I consider them some where between Home Depot and a dedicated dealer. They could order me a 346 I'm sure but I'd probably be locked in, sight unseen. They have had 353's in stock though. Seems I remember that saw being identical externally as the 346. If true, I could at least get a hands-on feel. In yrs past, I couldn't find a single dealer in the state who carried 346's. Some seem completely unfamiliar with them. A 261 and parts on the other hand are just 5 minutes away. A 346, how ever good it may be, is non-existent. Doesn't seem to bode well for parts either, should I need them. I'd still be open to getting a 346 though....if it were that magical. From what I can tell though, it wouldn't be worth the trouble.....for me. 

Ok, how's that for participating?


----------



## Trigger-Time (Apr 11, 2011)

Not to repeat my self, all I have to say is MS261 is the one I would get 




TT


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 11, 2011)

rustyb said:


> .....
> What about the handling "issues" with the 261? Is this an inside like joke I missed or is there really something to it?
> .....



It is not a joke, but I don't think it matters much if you just are cutting up delivered logs.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 11, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Really when did you get chance to run a MS261?



I have just handled one in a dealer showroom, and it served to confirm what I already had figured out, based on the lay-out of the saw......:msp_smile:


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 11, 2011)

I prefer the Grilled cheese to the regular peanut butter.


----------



## rburg (Apr 11, 2011)

Try the smokehouse cheddar sometime. They are one of my favorites.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 11, 2011)

rburg said:


> Try the smokehouse cheddar sometime. They are one of my favorites.


 
I have, and yes, they are yummy. Have you tried these? 






Mmmmmmmmm......


----------



## rburg (Apr 11, 2011)

As much as I like pb&j, I probably should.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 11, 2011)

rustyb said:


> What about the handling "issues" with the 261? Is this an inside like joke I missed or is there really something to it?


 
The MS261 handles just fine. The 346XP just handles better. They're both awesome saws.


----------



## nmurph (Apr 11, 2011)

Not having handled a 261, I would have agree with Brad based on what I have read. I think it boils down to lighter and more nimble vs a little stronger, heavier, and not as nimble. But all of these differences are relatively minor and any advantage could easily be washed out due to dealer support. If you plan to mostly buck with the saw, then the 261 is probably a slightly better choice. If you are going to have a limbing saw, then the 346 is probably the better saw for you.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 11, 2011)

nmurph said:


> Not having handled a 261, I would have agree with Brad based on what I have read. I think it boils down to lighter and more nimble vs a little stronger, heavier, and not as nimble. But all of these differences are relatively minor and any advantage could easily be washed out due to dealer support. If you plan to mostly buck with the saw, then the 261 is probably a slightly better choice. If you are going to have a limbing saw, then the 346 is probably the better saw for you.



Limbing vs bucking. Good point. 

Has anyone weighed both of these saws? (i don't trust specs)

Also, about my earlier question if the 353 and 346 are the same saws in terms of ergonomics and what not. Are they? I think the farm store has a 353. I could go swing it around in the isle to get a feel for a 346....if there were indeed the same.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 11, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Limbing vs bucking. Good point.
> 
> Has anyone weighed both of these saws? (i don't trust specs)
> 
> Also, about my earlier question if the 353 and 346 are the same saws in terms of ergonomics and what not. Are they? I think the farm store has a 353. I could go swing it around in the isle to get a feel for a 346....if there were indeed the same.



They are - the engine is the only difference.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 11, 2011)

nmurph said:


> .... If you plan to mostly buck with the saw, then the 261 is probably a slightly better choice. If you are going to have a limbing saw, then the 346 is probably the better saw for you.



Yes, but why get a 50cc saw for "mostly bucking"?


----------



## huskydude (Apr 11, 2011)

CentaurG2 said:


> Lets see, round here you can get a 346xp for $428.24. An ms261 is $549, if you can actually find a dealer who will admit they exist. With the ms261, you get some way cool flippy caps, more weight, a 90 commercial warrantee (best in the industry!!), and an archaic brick and mortar company featuring no online parts or even a simple IPL. Sign me up for a bakers dozen. Nothing screams “homeowner” like a stihl.


 
Where can you get a 346xp for $428.24?
They want $510 at my local dealer.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 11, 2011)

That is what most of the homeowners and a lot of farmers use for their firewood and farm work is 50cc saws and they say they're plenty big enough. The husky dealers closest to me doesn't stock a 346. No one is convinced the price is worth it over the 353, 450, and 455. He usually keeps a 576 in stock and a 385 or 395 and homeowner saws.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 11, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> That is what most of the homeowners and a lot of farmers use for their firewood and farm work is 50cc saws and they say they're plenty big enough. The husky dealers closest to me doesn't stock a 346. No one is convinced the price is worth it over the 353, 450, and 455. He usually keeps a 576 in stock and a 385 or 395 and homeowner saws.


 
You're right. Around here, most of the folks that cut and heat with wood think the 039 is a big saw. Anything over that is "just for loggers". The funny thing is, they seem to be getting by ok...:hmm3grin2orange: If they need a new saw, it'll be a farm boss or rancher... Marketing... It is what it is.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 11, 2011)

My grandpas big saw is a 028 farm boss. Now he calls me if there's bigger trees down he wants cut out of his pasture or fence. I cut an oak around 60" on the stump loose a month or so ago. The fence was nailed to it and it fell in a storm. Used the 660 and a 41" bar on it.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 11, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Haha...I'm a guy with many things on his plate. Haven't had time to reply....or the inclination, really. Just been enjoying the responses and taking it all in. It's the time of yr I start salvaging firewood and trimming on the homestead and just by pure chance, saw that the 261 was even a reality.
> 
> I did a search, and did see a fair number of threads.....but in my quick look, didn't see too much on the finer differences between 261 and 346. There's probably more than I saw but these threads tend to get side tracked and I just don't have the time to wade through every single post. Besides, I know you guys love talking about these things.:smile2:
> 
> ...


 
There, that's MO better.

I have to drive one hour to get to a real Husky dealer. They stock all the XPs and sell a bunch of 346s.

As for 346xp parts. In over 10 years of hard use, I've only needed two clutch springs and 2 fuel lines.

Go handle both and buy what you like. the 353 will feel the same as the 346xp, but wont have quite the zip.


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 11, 2011)

What's laughable is how so many can have opinions on how they "handle" and cut based off what they have read on the internet and based off swinging one around a show room floor.

Bottom line the difference in handling isn't worth a hoot in hell.

Like Brad said, (he's actually owned and run both) they are both excellent saws. The argument on handling is a pizz poor reason not to own either saw. Both saws are capable of cutting all the firewood one person/household can burn in a season with ease. In this part of the country a 036/361 or 357/359 husky is a big saw.
Most people run 029/290 or the Husky equal, lots of 55 ranchers/455's around this part of the woods. 

If the truth would be known prolly 85% of the people on AS could get by with a 50cc saw. The old 028 stihl has prolly cut more firewood than any other saw on the market. Even in my operation I could get by with nothing other than four or five 261's and one 044/440/460. There is nothing wrong with being an enthusiast and wanting to have a bigger saw, but most can't be honest with themselves (or their wife) and admit they could get all the firewood they will burn in a season cut with a 50cc saw.

I really don't give much thought to a warranty on a saw, haven't ever needed one in 30+ years of buying saws. Why? I got a dealer that believes in taking care of people. I have no doubt if I blew a saw after the 90 day warranty, he would take care of the saw in a heartbeat. He doesn't distinguish between commercial and home owner's when it comes to warranty. He told me that on the 261 as far he was concerned it had a two year warranty because we participated in the buy a 6-pak of Ultra and double your warranty promotion. I've got a great dealer, being loyal to him for 30 years has paid dividends.

My opinion of how the saws perform has nothing to do with what color they are, it's just how they perform in my particular operation. For limbing/trimming cleaning out fence rows I prolly couldn't tell any difference in either saw. Bucking up hardwood from 10" to 18" I'll take the 261 every time.

The result of Stihl bring out the 261 will hopefully be an improved replacement for the 346xp, all of us win when competition brings better saws to the market.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 11, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> I haven't run a brand new 346NE, so I can't speak on that. I did get a chance to run a new 261 at the shop the other day and it's a sweetie. Even stock it cuts circles around any 026/260 I've ever had. I have owned new 346OE's and the 261 outclasses those by a mile.



What's the difference between the 346NE and 346OE?

Also, when you say that the new 261 cuts circles around any 260 you've had, were those 260's stock or modded?

I've been fairly content with how my muffler modded 260 runs with the fully adj 026 carb I purchased from you. Will the 261 will perform that good or better?

Thanks.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 11, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> What's laughable is how so many can have opinions on how they "handle" and cut based off what they have read on the internet and based off swinging one around a show room floor.
> 
> Bottom line the difference in handling isn't worth a hoot in hell.
> 
> ...


 
Good post. Thanks.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks to all for the informative replies. Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 11, 2011)

rustyb said:


> What's the difference between the 346NE and 346OE?
> 
> ......


 

5 cc, .3 hp, and about .5 lbs (.4 according to specs, but tests show .6).


----------



## Terry Syd (Apr 11, 2011)

"If the truth would be known prolly 85% of the people on AS could get by with a 50cc saw. The old 028 stihl has prolly cut more firewood than any other saw on the market. Even in my operation I could get by with nothing other than four or five 261's and one 044/440/460. There is nothing wrong with being an enthusiast and wanting to have a bigger saw, but most can't be honest with themselves (or their wife) and admit they could get all the firewood they will burn in a season cut with a 50cc saw."

Yeah, my wife figured that out too. I was getting interested in a Makita 6401 84cc BB when my wife asked the question of 'what's wrong with the one you got?' Little did she know I was also looking at a locally available 395 to play with. - However, she did think the longer 20" bar for the 50cc saw was a good idea, so that was an easy sell. The truth being known, I probably couldn't pick up the 395 with a 28" bar without stuffing up my back worse than it is.


----------



## Jtheo (Apr 11, 2011)

I've not had great experiences with them but these are new and improved versions.[/QUOTE]


So the flip caps have been improved? Starting with the 261?

Stihl just about run me off with flip caps that leaked.


----------



## Jtheo (Apr 11, 2011)

I am much impressed with my 346XP NE with a dual port muffler, and I am considering a 261 for next Fall or Winter.

I could get by with a 50cc saw.

I just don't want to.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Apr 11, 2011)

Jtheo said:


> I've not had great experiences with them but these are new and improved versions.


 

So the flip caps have been improved? Starting with the 261?

Stihl just about run me off with flip caps that leaked.[/QUOTE]

Not sure when it started as I do not purchase many Stihl saws.....First new one I have purchased for that matter.

The flippys on my 261 are different and so far work which is more than I can say for some in the past. Don't get me wrong....flippy caps don't bother me....I have more things to sweet than a cap LOL. Does burn my hide when the older Husky caps with the O ring leak though:msp_wink:


Edit.....that didn't quote correctly


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 11, 2011)

I basically don't think the MS261 is designed as a 50cc saw should be - It is too heavy, too bulky, and an inboard clutch on a 50cc saw is not a good idea - the bar is too far away from the centre of mass of the saw (that actually makes a big difference regarding handling in the woods).

It may be very good as a small bucking saw, but that is not the point with a 50cc - in my opinion!


----------



## The Count (Apr 12, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> I prefer the Grilled cheese to the regular peanut butter.


 
you haven`t tried the famous Romanian cheese made in fir tree bark.....
as I read this thread I see two small saws, 346 and 261 capable of making the blood reach the top of our heads in a brand biased war and I can`t help but see myself at my beginnings, asking every question about it and splitting hairs and so on.
are there any other two saws that carry so much passion ?
sure, one is lighter and versatile and one is more powerful and has better filtration, but how big this issue really is? aside from one guy wanting to sleep better knowing that he has got the best saw for his need, those minor details are they more than minor details?
and again regarding the thread called : which is best X or Y ?
it will go on forever; we might aswel enjoy it.
cheers


----------



## CentaurG2 (Apr 12, 2011)

huskydude said:


> Where can you get a 346xp for $428.24?
> They want $510 at my local dealer.


 
If you are paying $510 bucks for a 346xp, you just aint trying very hard. Price was up at an open house about 3 weeks ago at a major landscape dealer that sells Kubota and has dealerships in Plaistow, Tilton, and Conway. Don’t know if they will honor the show price but you shure could call and ask if you are serious about it.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, even the 353 I was hoping to get my hands on, for a store "346 feel", is being elusive. All the farm store has now are Husky's labeled "Ranchers". Seems odd there are and have been every model of Stihl on every street corner but not a single 346 in the sate, it seems. 

Logic tells me to drive around the corner and get the 261....but here I am fascinated by the mysterious.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 12, 2011)

I put 3-4 tanks through my 346XP today, and 1 tank through my MS261. When it comes to cutting and egine performance, I can tell no difference. Both ran absolutely perfectly. It just comes down to feel for me with the 346 coming out on top. It has nothing to do with balance either. It's the grip size and angles that make the difference for me.


----------



## morgaj1 (Apr 12, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I put 3-4 tanks through my 346XP today, and 1 tank through my MS261. When it comes to cutting and egine performance, I can tell no difference. Both ran absolutely perfectly. It just comes down to feel for me with the 346 coming out on top. It has nothing to do with balance either. It's the grip size and angles that make the difference for me.


 
I completely agree. I am not brand loyal at all. The sole reason for my 346XP purchase was handling.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 12, 2011)

morgaj1 said:


> I completely agree. I am not brand loyal at all. The sole reason for my 346XP purchase was handling.


 
I can't say my 261 handles much differently. It's just a feel thing for me. No, don't even go there, lol.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 12, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I put 3-4 tanks through my 346XP today, and 1 tank through my MS261. When it comes to cutting and egine performance, I can tell no difference. Both ran absolutely perfectly. It just comes down to feel for me with the 346 coming out on top. It has nothing to do with balance either. It's the grip size and angles that make the difference for me.


 
Thanks. But didn't you mention earlier that neither your 261 nor 346 are stock? If that is the case, would your impressions be the same if both saws were in their stock form (assuming you have run them both stock)?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 12, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Thanks. But didn't you mention earlier that neither your 261 nor 346 are stock? If that is the case, would your impressions be the same if both saws were in their stock form (assuming you have run them both stock)?


 
Yes, both are significantly modified. Both are very strong runners stock, with an edge going to the 261. Things I do prefer about the 261 are the inboard clutch and the best air filter on the market, IMHO.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 13, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Yes, both are significantly modified. Both are very strong runners stock, with an edge going to the 261. Things I do prefer about the 261 are the inboard clutch and the best air filter on the market, IMHO.



Thanks. Have you by chance weighed both saws with the same bar lengths?

Specs show the 261 a full pound heavier but I don't trust specs.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 13, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Yes, both are significantly modified. Both are very strong runners stock, with an edge going to the 261. Things I do prefer about the 261 are the inboard clutch and the best air filter on the market, IMHO.



The inboard clutch is nice in some ways, but it really destoys the handling of a 50cc saw, as it puts the bar too far from the centre of mass. The air filtration is overkill under most conditions.


----------



## sharkness (Apr 13, 2011)

I have an Ms 261 IMO it's an awesome saw. I've never ran a 346xp but people tend to think they shine for limbing. I think my 261 seems like a bigger saw than 50cc, but it was also my first pro saw.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 13, 2011)

sharkness said:


> I have an Ms 261 IMO it's an awesome saw. I've never ran a 346xp but people tend to think they shine for limbing. I think my 261 seems like a bigger saw than 50cc, but it was also my first pro saw.



"Seems like a bigger saw" is what I believe is the problem with that saw - it simply isn't built like a 50cc saw should be, in my opinion.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 13, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The inboard clutch is nice in some ways, but it really destoys the handling of a 50cc saw, as it puts the bar too far from the centre of mass. The air filtration is overkill under most conditions.


 
That might be true in theory, but it doesn't play out in real life in my hands. I see issue at all with the handling of the MS261. Matter of fact, I welcome the idea of an inboard clutch 346XP. It's one of the few things about the saw I don't like.


----------



## gmax (Apr 13, 2011)

The highly efficient 261 air filter would be a major selling point over here, we don't all cut lush green wood.
I cant comment on the 346XP, I've never used one :msp_smile:


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 13, 2011)

The outboard clutch set up is what has kept me from getting too deep in the Husky line.

I do have a 262XP on the shelf that I'm not sure what to do with yet. Have considered selling it and a rebuilt 026 to fund a 261.

Have been kicking about the 346 vs 261 thing for a few months.

Just called my local dealer today for a number on a couple of saws. One of them was a 261.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 13, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> That might be true in theory, but it doesn't play out in real life in my hands. I see issue at all with the handling of the MS261. Matter of fact, I welcome the idea of an inboard clutch 346XP. It's one of the few things about the saw I don't like.



Well, it would be no fun if we all agreed on everything here! :msp_biggrin:

It mostly matters when limbing, not when you just are cutting up logs. Limbing is by far the most time consuming part of harvesting trees here.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 13, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Well, it would be no fun if we all agreed on everything here! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> It mostly matters when limbing, not when you just are cutting up logs. Limbing is by far the most time consuming part of harvesting trees here.


 
Glad you took it that way But I seriously do consider the outboard clutch thing *WAY *over rated


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 13, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Glad you took it that way But I seriously do consider the outboard clutch thing *WAY *over rated


 It simply is a trade-off for better handling, an inboard sure is more convenient when changing rims back and forth, as you don't need to knock the clutch drum off.......


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 13, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> It simply is a trade-off for better handling, an inboard sure is more convenient when changing rims back and forth, as you don't need to knock the clutch drum off.......


 
Yep, you got it. I don't mind fiddling with rim sprockets when disassembly is simple.


----------



## MCW (Apr 14, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The air filtration is overkill under most conditions.



There is no such thing when filtration is involved


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 14, 2011)

Is it possible that an outboard clutch would reduce the appearent high numbers of melted plastic crankcases? I saw three newly melted, newer stihls yesterday, with three sad and puzzled owners.
I went outside to LMAO.


----------



## MCW (Apr 14, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Is it possible that an outboard clutch would reduce the appearent high numbers of melted plastic crankcases? I saw three newly melted, newer stihls yesterday, with three sad and puzzled owners.
> I went outside to LMAO.



You have no right to be here Randy as this thread is clearly about saws under 6 cubes...

Plastic on saws? You wouldn't have even heard of such rubbish...


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 14, 2011)

MCW said:


> You have no right to be here Randy as this thread is clearly about saws under 6 cubes...
> 
> Plastic on saws? You wouldn't have even heard of such rubbish...


 
ha ha ha

I find my self highly amused over the serious commotion caused by backyard saws. Jesus De Christos! LMAO some more.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 14, 2011)

Weight comparisons? Surely there's someone around here who has put both these saws on the scale....one at a time, of course. Anyone?


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 15, 2011)

MCW said:


> There is no such thing when filtration is involved



Probably not where you live, but it surely is here!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 15, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Weight comparisons? Surely there's someone around here who has put both these saws on the scale....one at a time, of course. Anyone?


 
I have never done it with any saw, but I believe Brad once did? :msp_smile:


----------



## rustyb (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm surprised none of you techno numbers geeks (I say that jokingly) have not weighed these two saws. Maybe it's considered unmanly???

C'mon, surely there's one of you who has. Come out of the closet and admit it....or grab yer scales and check it out....and post the results. When sawing all day, I see weight as a pretty big deal.


----------



## wendell (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a 346, my dyed in the wool Stihl head cutting buddy has the 261. Both saws are great but both of us like the 346 better.

Sorry, rusty, no scale here either but the 261 feels heavier but I wouldn't worry about that for cutting all day. It's definitely not like you're running a 880! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 15, 2011)

rustyb said:


> I'm surprised none of you techno numbers geeks (I say that jokingly) have not weighed these two saws. Maybe it's considered unmanly???
> 
> C'mon, surely there's one of you who has. Come out of the closet and admit it....or grab yer scales and check it out....and post the results. When sawing all day, I see weight as a pretty big deal.



Weighting used saws introduces some variables.........


----------



## rustyb (Apr 15, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Weighting used saws introduces some variables.........



You're correct. One way would be to remove the bars and chains and fill the oil and gas tanks then weigh. I think that would be fair.

Any takers?


----------



## CentaurG2 (Apr 15, 2011)

I think this has been done and might be well documented in the archives. As I recall, the ms261 is an overweight pig compared to the 346xp. I think the scales also showed the 346 besting the once vaulted(now clubbed like a harp seal) ms260 as well in the weight department. Could be wrong but what does it matter?? Weight, handling characteristics, warrantee don’t matter to the homeowner. All that counts is the brand, color scheme and the flippy caps.


----------



## c5rulz (Apr 15, 2011)

OK, I just "weighed it", my 346 Xp with 1/2 tank of fuel/oil w/16"bar and chain comes in at 14 1/4#'s.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 15, 2011)

CentaurG2 said:


> I think this has been done and might be well documented in the archives. As I recall, the ms261 is an overweight pig compared to the 346xp. I think the scales also showed the 346 besting the once vaulted(now clubbed like a harp seal) ms260 as well in the weight department. Could be wrong but what does it matter?? Weight, handling characteristics, warrantee don’t matter to the homeowner. All that counts is the brand, color scheme and the flippy caps.


 
What thread did I do that in? I'm thinking it was the huge 261 thread when I did the big comparison thing with it and threw a 260 in the mix. I'm too lazy to go dig it up, lol.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 15, 2011)

rustyb said:


> You're correct. One way would be to remove the bars and chains and fill the oil and gas tanks then weigh. I think that would be fair.
> 
> Any takers?



Yes, but gunk in the saw and varying tank capasity still remains as variables + dawgs, if you use them on such small saws (I don't).....


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 15, 2011)

I got unlazy and found it



blsnelling said:


> All three saws here are outfitted with factory 16" bars and .325 chain. All are full of fuel and oil. The 261 is 9.6 oz heavier than the NE 346XP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steelz (Apr 15, 2011)

For me no one had the MS 261 or the 346XP in stock. So after reading the threads here on both saws. I had my local dealer order the 261. For what I'm cutting the 261 works great. Took down 4 more tress today with it. The last one half rotten maybe White Oak. The more I use this saw the better it runs. This last tree was 18"+


----------



## Jtheo (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's my 2 cents.

I have been wanting to see and handle a 261, and kind of had one in mind for my shopping list.

Yesterday I got a chance. A dealer in Birmingham had one in stock.

The feel and balance of the saw did not suit me, and it seemed heavy. I know it is a good saw, I am just stating my impression.

Others will see it in a different way, and I am not knocking Stihl, they build excellent saws.

But I have a Snellerized 350 that would maybe cut as fast. 

It sure rips, I used the saw some yesterday afternoon.

So for now, I took the 261 off my want list.

Brad you did good on this 350. I will probably hang with my 346X. 

If not it won't be far behind.:msp_smile:


----------



## rustyb (Apr 15, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I got unlazy and found it




I knew someone had to have done this. Thanks!!!

9.6 oz heavier, eh? That's more weight than I had hoped it would be. One could tape a can of soup to the 346 and it would still be lighter than the 261. This bums me out as buying a 261 seems the more logical choice for me but I don't like packn' around any more weight than necessary. Maybe in practice, the 261 doesn't feel much heavier than the 346.?..? All comments welcome.


----------



## wendell (Apr 15, 2011)

See post 105.

Yes, it is heavier and yes, it feels heavier but it is a 50 cc saw so the the 261 still doesn't weigh that much.

It would seem to me this is much more of a dealer issue so if you want a dealer nearby buy the 261. If you doubt your saw will ever see the dealer's door again, go get the 346.

They are both excellent saws.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 15, 2011)

rustyb said:


> I knew someone had to have done this. Thanks!!!
> 
> 9.6 oz heavier, eh? That's more weight than I had hoped it would be. One could tape a can of soup to the 346 and it would still be lighter than the 261. This bums me out as buying a 261 seems the more logical choice for me but I don't like packn' around any more weight than necessary. Maybe in practice, the 261 doesn't feel much heavier than the 346.?..? All comments welcome.



Well, the layout of the saw (261) surely doesn't contribute to a better "feeling" - rather the opposite. I maintain that an inboard clutch isn't a good idea on a 50cc saw, as it puts the bar too far away from the mass centre of the saw, and makes it handle more or less like a larger saw. Also, the weight difference between the 261 and the 361 simply is too small.


----------



## nmurph (Apr 15, 2011)

rustyb said:


> You're correct. One way would be to remove the bars and chains and fill the oil and gas tanks then weigh. I think that would be fair.
> 
> Any takers?


 
Empty, clean, PHO; that is the way to introduce the fewest variables.
Here are a couple. Sorry, no 261. I haven't put my grimey mitts on one yet. These saws are cleaned (tanks, mufflers removed and everything blown-out/washed), emptied, flushed and dried.

346OE





346NE


----------



## outdoortype (Apr 15, 2011)

Have you handled the 261 yet? Buy it unless there is something you really don't like about it-not what others on here don't like about it. I wouldn't want to drive 60 miles to get a saw repaired. The 346 could have a cat muffler and does have a rev-limiting coil.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 15, 2011)

nmurph said:


> Empty, clean, PHO; that is the way to introduce the fewest variables.
> Here are a couple. Sorry, no 261. I haven't put my grimey mitts on one yet. These saws are cleaned (tanks, mufflers removed and everything blown-out/washed), emptied, flushed and dried.



Thanks!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 15, 2011)

rustyb said:


> 9.6 oz heavier, eh? That's more weight than I had hoped it would be.


 
1/2 lb?


----------



## rustyb (Apr 15, 2011)

outdoortype said:


> Have you handled the 261 yet? Buy it unless there is something you really don't like about it-not what others on here don't like about it. I wouldn't want to drive 60 miles to get a saw repaired. The 346 could have a cat muffler and does have a rev-limiting coil.



Yes, but only in the store. And they had a 260 as well. I picked them both up and handled them for a while. The 261 looked and felt both heavier and bulkier. If it were not heavier than the 260, I would already have the thing in my hands sawing next winters firewood. 

To throw another monkey wrench in to the equation of my indecisive and want-the-best-for-my-money anal nature, I found out one of the Stihl dealers in town also deals Huskys. He only had two on the shelf neither of which were 346's, however, he said he'd be happy to order one for me and the parts are supposedly no problem to get.

What significance does the CAT muffler and rev-limiting coil have on the performance? Easy to fix?


----------



## nmurph (Apr 15, 2011)

If you plan to leave the muffler and ports as-is, then there is no need to change the limited coil for a non-limited version. When i need a unlimited coil, I go to ebay where they are readily available for about $30.

The cat muff will run hotter.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 15, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> 1/2 lb?



Well, technically, it's more than 1/2 lb. May not seem like much but imagine a boxer with a 1/2 lb heavier glove on. He may pack a punch but that extra weight is going to wear him out faster than 1/8 lb extra.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 15, 2011)

outdoortype said:


> Have you handled the 261 yet? Buy it unless there is something you really don't like about it-not what others on here don't like about it. I wouldn't want to drive 60 miles to get a saw repaired. *The 346 could have a cat muffler and does have a rev-limiting coil*.


 Seems the cat muff (E-Tech) on the 346xp is a thing of the past. I could be wrong, but my dealer sells a lot of 346s' and hasn't had an E-Tech 346xp in the last year and a half. He had 4 non-cats when I bought the new one last Fall.

Like said, the rev-limiting coil is no problem on a stock saw.


----------



## bcorradi (Apr 16, 2011)

when it comes down to it...isn't it all pretty trivial and personal preference? Most of the people that are critiquing the other haven't run the counterpart they are criticizing. When it comes down to it...they both have appealing features that are truly based off the preference of the operator. In the end there are antagonists like ST that will never say anything favorably for a Stihl except the MS361. When it comes down to it..ST's mechanical ability is pretty much zero..and his experience with saws is pretty limited. However he does have a good grasp on saw specs...which are pretty much useless imo.


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 16, 2011)

Agreed,

All the newer 50cc (Stihl, Husqvarna, Jonsered, Solo, Dolmar) saws are strong little boogers.

They will all fill the truck, and in about the same time if you know what you are doing.

The saw is only as good as the Man (Woman) on the trigger.

And more importantly, the user who maintains it!


----------



## outdoortype (Apr 16, 2011)

*Do you still have the 026?*

If you still have the 026/260 you can swap bars, chains, sprockets and maybe even fuel filters with the 261. Also, if it's right on the heels of a 361 in terms of power, that would make a better combo with your current saw. What was the other local dealers (stihl/husky) price on the 346?


----------



## rustyb (Apr 16, 2011)

outdoortype said:


> If you still have the 026/260 you can swap bars, chains, sprockets and maybe even fuel filters with the 261. Also, if it's right on the heels of a 361 in terms of power, that would make a better combo with your current saw. What was the other local dealers (stihl/husky) price on the 346?



Yes, I still have my 260. It's set up with a 3/8" chain though. The 261 has the smaller chain. The Stihl dealer said he'd sell me the 261 power head only and a smaller sprocket for $512 so I could swap chains/bars. But, in a practical sense, I really need to sell my 260 to fund the new saw. 

The other dealer said $519 for the 346.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 16, 2011)

rustyb said:


> The other dealer said $519 for the 346.


 
That's a bit high for a 346xp, unless they had a big price increase lately. I paid $475 last Nov, list was $499. Other members here seem to find them for $450+/-.


----------



## Jtheo (Apr 16, 2011)

I paid $460 total price for my 346XP last year.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 16, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Bottom line the difference in handling isn't worth a hoot in hell.
> 
> The argument on handling is a pizz poor reason not to own either saw.
> 
> For limbing/trimming cleaning out fence rows I prolly couldn't tell any difference in either saw. Bucking up hardwood from 10" to 18" I'll take the 261 every time.



Reading this again brought me to this question: What size of a guy are you? I can easily see how a big sturdy dude who swings saws all day every day wouldn't notice much between saws that are only half a pound different from each other. However, for those of us smaller in stature and or thin (150-160 lbs in my case), there could be more of a difference in how these two saws feel after a few hours of use.

I'd be interested in hearing what size all of you are who have used both the 346 and 261 for more than a few minutes at a time. Seems like a fairly relevant factor in these handling discussions.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 16, 2011)

sunfish said:


> That's a bit high for a 346xp, unless they had a big price increase lately. I paid $475 last Nov, list was $499. Other members here seem to find them for $450+/-.


 
That's what I thought but, I have purchased a couple other saws from this guy and bet he'd come down a bit.


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 16, 2011)

Rusty, LOL, I'm only about 6-1 225-230 with two back surgeries on L4-L5, have had three heart surgeries and suffer from mixed connective tissue disease, but cut wood all the time and farm.
Bcorradi hit the nail on the head with the Norwegian Stihl basher, I'd bet money on any given two weeks from Sept to the first of Mar anyone of my saws cut more wood than any of his has seen in a their lifetime due to our operating a firewood business. During that timeframe it isn't anything to run through five gallon of mix in a five day period. Don't fret over your decision, just go buy one or the other and get to cutting, I'm saying what I like the best based on how we use a saw. Personally I don't like running anything bigger than a 044 or 361 for extended periods, I've got to get around to either picking up another 261 or 361 pretty quick though as the two sons and the two hired guys will walk by the 346 to pick either one of those saws up. It may be that they like the Stihl controls better as other than the efco I've got the remainder of the saws we use are Stihls. I've never used a warranty on a saw, but like the fact my dealer said he would stand behind the 261 for 2 years when I took advantage of the buy a six pack of ultra and double your warranty promotion that is in effect now. If I could pick up a 346 for the price some quote on here it would be a tough choice, I've got around 500 in my 261 and paid about 475 for the 346xp. It's going to be interesting to see what the dealer offers for a one year old 346xp, I've always had good luck with Stihl's holding their value. I like the 18" bar on the 261, prolly should have set the 346 up the same way. 

With either saw you'll be happy. Some of the these saws are so close it comes down to personal preference, like the 440 and 372, either one are great saws and you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 16, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> 1/2 lb?



A bit more actually.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 16, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Rusty, LOL, I'm only about 6-1 225-230 with two back surgeries on L4-L5, have had three heart surgeries and suffer from mixed connective tissue disease, but cut wood all the time and farm.
> Bcorradi hit the nail on the head with the Norwegian Stihl basher, I'd bet money on any given two weeks from Sept to the first of Mar anyone of my saws cut more wood than any of his has seen in a their lifetime due to our operating a firewood business. During that timeframe it isn't anything to run through five gallon of mix in a five day period. Don't fret over your decision, just go buy one or the other and get to cutting, I'm saying what I like the best based on how we use a saw. Personally I don't like running anything bigger than a 044 or 361 for extended periods, I've got to get around to either picking up another 261 or 361 pretty quick though as the two sons and the two hired guys will walk by the 346 to pick either one of those saws up. It may be that they like the Stihl controls better as other than the efco I've got the remainder of the saws we use are Stihls. I've never used a warranty on a saw, but like the fact my dealer said he would stand behind the 261 for 2 years when I took advantage of the buy a six pack of ultra and double your warranty promotion that is in effect now. If I could pick up a 346 for the price some quote on here it would be a tough choice, I've got around 500 in my 261 and paid about 475 for the 346xp. It's going to be interesting to see what the dealer offers for a one year old 346xp, I've always had good luck with Stihl's holding their value. I like the 18" bar on the 261, prolly should have set the 346 up the same way.
> 
> With either saw you'll be happy. Some of the these saws are so close it comes down to personal preference, like the 440 and 372, either one are great saws and you can't go wrong with either one.


 
Thanks. I may be in better shape than you  but you're certainly of a more sturdy build! You probably toss around a 361 with more ease than I would a 261. 

Any way, thanks. I feel the same way about it being a personal preference thing. If I could run both saws back to back, I know it would be very clear which one to get. But I can't even handle both and I'm very anal not to mention cautious with my spending.

Is there a reason you run an 18" bar instead of a 16"? I had an 18" on my 260 but switched to a 16" thinking I'd gain a little zip from the saw, get more maneuverability and save a little weight.


----------



## c5rulz (Apr 16, 2011)

Well one of my buddies went with me yesterday to a local saw shop and he ordered a 346XP. He has been a Stihl man but decided to switch after running my 346XP. He has an 026 right now that he cut 10 semi loads of pulp with and built a log cabin with.

Price was $99 cheaper for the Husky than the Stihl @ $450 vs. 549. The dealer was going to try and get him a pair of Husqvarna close out chainsaw pants like he got me for $25 too.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, in a big surprise today, I discovered a new Husky dealer in town and they just happened to have a 346! I finally got to hold a 346! The size and weight differences between it and the 261 were pretty obvious to me. The handle angles seemed much different too. Couple other things stuck out in my mind...the air filter and controls.

Regarding the air filter, the top was plastic and the underside was mesh. I cut a variety of stuff. How does it do in dry dusty wood? Does Husky offer other and better filters? How much money?

The controls (choke, etc). Compared to Stihls, the Husky stuff looks cheap and feels flimsy to me. Have there been any issues with this stuff?

I want better anti-vibe than my 260...and I want a better air filter. However, I'm not sure I really want to be packn' and tossn' around the heavier 261 if the 346 filter and anti-vibe system is light years ahead of my 260. Thoughts?


----------



## jmarheine (Apr 19, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 19, 2011)

There are three different filters for the 346. There is a felt filter for the dustiest of conditions. Yes, the 346 is light years ahead of the 260 IMHO. The MS261 is only 9 oz heavier than the 346.


----------



## wendell (Apr 19, 2011)

I believe we have now reached :deadhorse: territory.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 20, 2011)

rustyb said:


> 1) ...... *The size and weight differences between it and the 261 were pretty obvious to me*. The handle angles seemed much different too. Couple other things stuck out in my mind...the air filter and controls.
> 
> 2) The controls (choke, etc). Compared to Stihls, the Husky stuff looks cheap and feels flimsy to me. Have there been any issues with this stuff?
> 
> 3) I want better anti-vibe than my 260...and I want a better air filter. However, I'm not sure I really want to be packn' and tossn' around the heavier 261 if the 346 filter and anti-vibe system is light years ahead of my 260. Thoughts?



1) Yes, it is!

2) No!

3) Yes!



blsnelling said:


> There are three different filters for the 346. There is a felt filter for the dustiest of conditions. Yes, the 346 is light years ahead of the 260 IMHO. The MS261 is only 9 oz heavier than the 346.



Imo, 9 oz is a lot on a 50cc saw, unless you just use it for bucking logs.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Well, in a big surprise today, I discovered a new Husky dealer in town and they just happened to have a 346! I finally got to hold a 346! The size and weight differences between it and the 261 were pretty obvious to me. The handle angles seemed much different too. Couple other things stuck out in my mind...the air filter and controls.
> 
> Regarding the air filter, the top was plastic and the underside was mesh. I cut a variety of stuff. How does it do in dry dusty wood? Does Husky offer other and better filters? How much money?
> 
> ...


 
The Husky filter is fine, my 10 year old 346 still has the original mesh filter. I also have a felt filter to use for nasty, dusty wood.

The 346 controls are fine. *Very easy to operate*. Never had a problem. 

The anti-vibe on the 346 is silky smooth.

9 oz makes a difference in this size saw. 

My old 346 rides in the back of the pickup, or in the bucket of a tractor, not in a saw case, has been worked hard and shown no mercy. I do take care of it and it has never let me down. Fun to run also.

It's time for you to go get a saw. Either one will do you well. :msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 20, 2011)

sunfish said:


> The Husky filter is fine, my 10 year old 346 still has the original mesh filter. I also have a felt filter to use for nasty, dusty wood.
> 
> The 346 controls are fine. *Very easy to operate*. Never had a problem.
> 
> ...


 
I agree


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 20, 2011)

wendell said:


> I believe we have now reached :deadhorse: territory.


 
Now, Now Wendell:msp_smile:


----------



## nmurph (Apr 20, 2011)

The controls are durable and easy to use- I recently bought 6-346's to go with the 3 I already have, and not one of them have any issue with the function of the control levers.

The plastic/mesh filter is all I have run and they do a sufficient job.

The 346 is definitely a step up from the 026/260 in terms of power and handling. It may be _slightly_ down from the 261 in the power department.

In reference to limbing- maybe limbing has different (obviously it does) have different meanings. When I see pics of limbing on some trees, I see larger limbs that have few small limbs branching off, adn the tree may not have a limb for the first 20". A 4" limb may only need two or three smaller limbs removed to be cleaned. The oak I cut is full of small stuff that starts at eye level. A 4" limb may need 10, 15, maybe 20 additional limbs trimmed bf it gets too small to bother with. Additionally, the trunk may have a limb every foot or so. Most of these are small and are just nipped off, but the number of them really add up. When you are making this many cuts every ounce you are swinging adds up. In a day's work, 8oz extra amounts to a lot extra weight to lift. If the power is sufficient for what you need and the feel is better, then why tote the extra weight? When I go to a tree I usually carry two saws. I will drop it with the larger saw, grab the 346 to limb it and make the first bucking cuts on the limbs and top of the trunk, and then use whatever I used to fell with to finish the bucking. I usually try to drop several trees close together and process them at the same time- drop them all, limb them all, then buck them.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> I agree


 
Hey Stump! How are ya? We need to get together, man!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 20, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Hey Stump! How are ya? We need to get together, man!


 
We sure do. I've got some more saws you need to play with


----------



## rustyb (Apr 20, 2011)

I appreciate the additional replies, all. Very helpful! I know it's a horse that's been beaten before but as I mentioned earlier, there's so much wading to get to the answers in older posts and even then, often times I don't see what I'm looking for. Plus, I know you guys love talking about this stuff. C'mon and admit it!

Re the weight difference. I'm not picking sides here but 9 ounces is your typical can of soup PLUS a Snickers bar. Imagine that can of soup and Snickers bar attached to the 346 operated by a smaller agile dude who by nature moves fast who's cutting, swinging and limbn' all day. I'm betting any guy that fits that description would like to have that can of soup and Snickers off there! 

That said, I'm still open to the 261. It seems to have been established that its filter is much better than the 346. Is the 261 anti-vibe that much better too...or just a smidgen or a toss up? Final question (for now). Will a simple muffler mod put the 346 closer to the bit extra power the 261 might have?


----------



## Banacanin (Apr 20, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> We sure do. I've got some more saws you need to play with


 
Where the heck you been stumpy?


----------



## nmurph (Apr 20, 2011)

I bet that a MM346 will out cut a stock 261 by a noticeable amount. When I first got me first 346 I tested it in some oak that ~12"dia. I think the cuts were about 2 seconds quicker after the MM. 
Here is the link with some other saws thrown in----post 1 and 13 are pertinent to your question--this 346 was brand new, straight out of the box. I made a few cuts, shot the first vid and the modded the muffler. The muffler is now even more open than the .5" I referenced-it is the size of the 288 deflector.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/129929.htm

BTW, the 262 was rich. It will definitely pull better than the 361. I'm guessing it would be a good 1-2 seconds quicker in the same sized wood. I need to drag a few saws out and do another one of these--I would like to see how the 359 with a MM/lowered squish does as well as the 261/262 with a MM/lowered squish would compare.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2011)

rustyb said:


> I appreciate the additional replies, all. Very helpful! I know it's a horse that's been beaten before but as I mentioned earlier, there's so much wading to get to the answers in older posts and even then, often times I don't see what I'm looking for. Plus, I know you guys love talking about this stuff. C'mon and admit it!
> 
> Re the weight difference. I'm not picking sides here but 9 ounces is your typical can of soup PLUS a Snickers bar. Imagine that can of soup and Snickers bar attached to the 346 operated by a smaller agile dude who by nature moves fast who's cutting, swinging and limbn' all day. I'm betting any guy that fits that description would like to have that can of soup and Snickers off there!
> 
> That said, I'm still open to the 261. It seems to have been established that its filter is much better than the 346. Is the 261 anti-vibe that much better too...or just a smidgen or a toss up? Final question (for now). Will a simple muffler mod put the 346 closer to the bit extra power the 261 might have?



I sure would not want a can of soup and a snicker bar stuck to my 346xp.:msp_biggrin:

I hear the 261 filter is better, but the 346xp filter has been better than most for a long, long time.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 20, 2011)

nmurph said:


> I bet that a MM346 will out cut a stock 261 by a noticeable amount.


 
But it won't outcut a MM261. They're both very strong.


----------



## JimHolland (Apr 20, 2011)

*MS 261 vs.*

The Stihl is a PRO saw, designed to work every day and hold up.

If you want to save a few dollars and are not in the pro class try the new MS 271 or MS 280, both under 13 lbs.


Husky??? for me never. If you can buy it on the internet, what dealer will want to do service only if you can buy the saw for less than his cost.

Domar??? Owned by the same company as Husky.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 20, 2011)

JimHolland said:


> The Stihl is a PRO saw, designed to work every day and hold up.
> 
> If you want to save a few dollars and are not in the pro class try the new MS 271 or MS 280, both under 13 lbs.
> 
> ...


 
You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 20, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about.


:agree2::msp_lol:


----------



## btmonnat (Apr 20, 2011)

Originally Posted by Andyshine77 
You have no idea what you're talking about.



I agree with this. I have been running husky's for 30 + years and never needed my local dealer but it was nice to know he was there for me if I needed him. I do stop and talk to him once in awhile because he gets lonely like a maytag repairman.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Apr 20, 2011)

JimHolland said:


> The Stihl is a PRO saw, designed to work every day and hold up.
> 
> If you want to save a few dollars and are not in the pro class try the new MS 271 or MS 280, both under 13 lbs.
> 
> ...


 
Dolmar is owned by the Makita corporation. They have been since the mid 90's (if memory serves me correctly).
If Huskys could be purchased for less than dealer cost on the internet, wouldnt dealers buy saws from the same source as the internet consumer?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 20, 2011)

JimHolland said:


> The Stihl is a PRO saw, designed to work every day and hold up.
> 
> If you want to save a few dollars and are not in the pro class try the new MS 271 or MS 280, both under 13 lbs.
> 
> ...


 
Blah, Blah, Blahotstir:


----------



## rustyb (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the extra info guys. Some where in my search here, I ran across a post referring to a 346 replacement in the works (550 if I remember correctly). 

Anyone know anything about this? I don't want to purchase a saw only to find out the improved version is soon coming for a few bucks more.


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 20, 2011)

Didn't MCW post his 261 was the strongest 50cc saw he had ever run. If I remember it was ported and he thought it would cut with 70cc saws. 
Anyone who hasn't seen the air filter set up on the 261 needs to take a look. There is nothing not to like about it. Nine oz for a stratro design vs non stratro, Stihl did a very good job of keeping the weight down compared to other models in the past (440 vs 441). I've never looked at the fuel and oil capacity of each saw, but how much of the fueled up /bar oil full ready to go power head weight difference can be attributed to smaller/larger full capacity. I'm sure Troll has this at his finger tips. Anyone of the guys that has posted about being vibration sensitive the 261 is the saw for you. One would be hard pressed to ever find a saw with less vibration. 
If your a little guy and want light and nimble and worried about weight get you the rear handle version of the 200T.
One of my guys weighs about a 160 goes about 6-1 and whips a dang 044 or 038 around like a light saber, them muscles will build up when you stop fretting and typing and start cutting and splitting.lol


----------



## nmurph (Apr 20, 2011)

JimHolland said:


> The Stihl is a PRO saw, designed to work every day and hold up.
> 
> If you want to save a few dollars and are not in the pro class try the new MS 271 or MS 280, both under 13 lbs.
> 
> ...


 
Jim, I usually operate under the tenant that when someone wants to make a fool of themselves, I just shut up and let them have at it. But in your case, I just can't do so. 

I hope you are PUI and not genuinely this uninformed. I hope you wake up in the morning and realize just how idiotic and inane you comments were.


----------



## roostersgt (Apr 21, 2011)

My 2 cents. I'm a Stihl man, and apparently one of those viewed as being "strong" because I own a MS290, a verifiable "tank" of a saw (love it). I was BS'n with my dealer yesterday as he was putting a bar on a new Husky 346XP with the silver clutch cover. He told me he prefers the outboard clutch system over inboard because it allows the needle bearing / cage to cool better and Husky has a grease fitting for the bearing incorporated. Pretty nifty and makes sense. He also stated every Stihl will have lots of burned up greasy / oily crud under the clutch cover and the bearing almost never gets lubricated, leaving the crank, the most expensive part on the saw, vulnerable to damage.

I believe Husky, with their "air filtration / injection" is a step in the right direction. It seems better than Stihl's filter system. The saw does not have a CAT and is offered new in Sac for $499. I may have to get one of those.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rztm0HM9XzE


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Didn't MCW post his 261 was the strongest 50cc saw he had ever run. If I remember it was ported and he thought it would cut with 70cc saws.


 
MCWs MS261 is bone stock.


----------



## bcorradi (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree with indiana...i think the peeps talking about a can of soup and a snickers bar should probably go without a few snickers and reevaluate everything. In all honesty you guys are overanlalyzing things to stupidity.


----------



## MCW (Apr 21, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Didn't MCW post his 261 was the strongest 50cc saw he had ever run. If I remember it was ported and he thought it would cut with 70cc saws.



Nah stock as a rock mate. Brad's saw is the one that's been ported 



blsnelling said:


> MCWs MS261 is bone stock.


----------



## nmurph (Apr 21, 2011)

bcorradi said:


> I agree with indiana...i think the peeps talking about a can of soup and a snickers bar should probably go without a few snickers and reevaluate everything. In all honesty you guys are overanlalyzing things to stupidity.


 
Picking nits is half of what keeps this place interesting. Besides, arguing over chainsaws keeps me ahead of my wife by honing my debating skills!!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 21, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Thanks for the extra info guys. Some where in my search here, I ran across a post referring to a 346 replacement in the works (550 if I remember correctly).
> 
> Anyone know anything about this? I don't want to purchase a saw only to find out the improved version is soon coming for a few bucks more.


 
A rumor from Sweden is all I have heard, but I guss it will be built about like the larger 560xp/562xp, and that they are in no hurry to replace the 346xp - time will tell, as usual....opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## c5rulz (Apr 21, 2011)

JimHolland said:


> The Stihl is a PRO saw, designed to work every day and hold up.
> 
> If you want to save a few dollars and are not in the pro class try the new MS 271 or MS 280, both under 13 lbs.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the morning laugh. I almost spewed coffee on the screen.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 21, 2011)

nmurph said:


> Jim, I usually operate under the tenant that when someone wants to make a fool of themselves, I just shut up and let them have at it. But in your case, I just can't do so.
> 
> I hope you are PUI and not genuinely this uninformed. I hope you wake up in the morning and realize just how idiotic and inane you comments were.



:agree2:He deserves some prize for that post! :msp_laugh::msp_laugh:


----------



## Steelz (Apr 21, 2011)

As has been said by others here. You can't go wrong with either saw. I'm 5'8'' 150 lbs. I have no problems with the MS 261. I have a tree too take down the the MS 250 CBE with 18" B&C can take down. I'll use my 261. Why it's a pro plus I like it better. The more I use it the better it cuts. IF you buy the 261 get it with the yellow chain.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 21, 2011)

Steelz said:


> As has been said by others here. You can't go wrong with either saw. I'm 5'8'' 150 lbs. I have no problems with the MS 261. I have a tree too take down the the MS 250 CBE with 18" B&C can take down. I'll use my 261. Why it's a pro plus I like it better. The more I use it the better it cuts. IF you buy the 261 get it with the yellow chain.



This is hardly a matter of going wrong....


----------



## rustyb (Apr 21, 2011)

bcorradi said:


> I agree with indiana...i think the peeps talking about a can of soup and a snickers bar should probably go without a few snickers and reevaluate everything. In all honesty you guys are overanlalyzing things to stupidity.



Actually, you couldn't pay me to eat a Snickers bar! However, evaluating and reevaluating is exactly what I'm doing...and part of that is tapping the knowledge base here on AS while waiting for winter to end. 

If I wanted to be machismo, I could don a wife beater shirt and buy myself a 660 or some other beast and toss it around all day while deluding myself into thinking the ladies were impressed. However, my ego's comfortable admitting that I'd rather not toss around 9 extra ounces if I don't have to. I've been unhappy many times when going by the motto of "just gettr' done" but rarely so when I've taken the time to thoroughly analyze. That's my way of getten'r done.


----------



## gmax (Apr 21, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> This is hardly a matter of going wrong....


 
Either saw would be the right one.. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## rustyb (Apr 21, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> A rumor from Sweden is all I have heard, but I guss it will be built about like the larger 560xp/562xp, and that they are in no hurry to replace the 346xp - time will tell, as usual....opcorn:opcorn:



From a post some where here on AS, I was directed to the following translated link. Check out the first two sentences. States replacement for the 346 in 2011.

Google Translate


----------



## sunfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Husky will replace the 346, but I'm betting a minimum of two years.

Rusty, I'll tell ya how I feel about the 346xp and this after using one hard for over 10 years. If, or when Husky replaces the 346, I would not trade my old one for the new model, even swap, with no money. Actually, I would not trade my old 346 for a new MS261, or any other saw out there.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 21, 2011)

rustyb said:


> From a post some where here on AS, I was directed to the following translated link. Check out the first two sentences. States replacement for the 346 in 2011.
> 
> Google Translate



That is an old thread, and part of the rumor I was referring to. I am a member on that forum.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lets see, 9oz of gold on the current market will cost you about $13000 bucks. Stihl nothing to sneeze at?? 

Correct me if I am worng but, so far, the ms261s on AS have needed modifications including removal of the limiter caps (which also voids the warrantee) to run correctly. Why would you pay $550 bucks for this when the 346xp is so easily available for less money and weight? Stihl head must be just gluttons for punishment.


----------



## Steelz (Apr 21, 2011)

CentaurG2 said:


> Lets see, 9oz of gold on the current market will cost you about $13000 bucks. Stihl nothing to sneeze at??
> 
> Correct me if I am worng but, so far, the ms261s on AS have needed modifications including removal of the limiter caps (which also voids the warrantee) to run correctly. Why would you pay $550 bucks for this when the 346xp is so easily available for less money and weight? Stihl head must be just gluttons for punishment.


 
Mine is stock and I didn't remove the limiter caps. runs fine and cuts whatever I throw at it.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Apr 21, 2011)

Steelz said:


> Mine is stock and I didn't remove the limiter caps. runs fine and cuts whatever I throw at it.


 
Cool beans, that’s one for the stihl team! What WOT RPM is your saw currently turning?? What bar and chain combo are you running?? Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## B_Turner (Apr 21, 2011)

I haven't run a 261.

What I love about my two 346ne is the fast up and down. A joy.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 21, 2011)

B_Turner said:


> I haven't run a 261.
> 
> What I love about my two 346ne is the fast up and down. A joy.



An important point that tend to be forgotten in comparisons!


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 21, 2011)

Cent, I run a 18" .325 set up on my 261 (dead stock) and it performs like my 346 which is set up with a 16" .325 set up.
I loved the 346 xp the year I've run it, it is a fantastic saw.
Imho Stihl did an excellent job using the 346 as a benchmark for the 260 replacement. They really hit the nail on the head with this saw, they had to, or it would have driven even more folks to the 346xpne. I think it's the best new Stihl I've ever had and over the last 30 years is been a bunch of them, 009,180,250, 028, 030,032,361,038s,038mII,041,044,046,460,660 &200.
I've been impressed by some Huskies I've run the 346,350,357,359 and 372, they are all as good as their Stihl counterpart. My issue with Husky is their local dealer, wouldn't buy another saw there period, they don't know chit, have a dumb azz tech and a 20 year old salesman that don't know what end of a saw cuts. If the Stihl dealer was as bad, I guess I'd have to drive 70-80 miles to a dolmar dealer.lol


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2011)

I've run the 346 and 261 back to back and notice no difference in handling. IMHO, this handlinig thing is blown *WAAAAY *out of proportion. Where's the science or engineering that says the outboard clutch makes so much difference. Nikko, don't take this personal....even though it is aimed at you


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 21, 2011)

+100000000000000 Brad, you are exactly right. I ran both this a.m., they are so close it's splitting hairs. It just boils down to personal preference. For me it's easy, I'm in a Stihl dealer every couple of weeks at a minimum. As posted earlier I'd rather take a azz beating than darken the local Husky shops doors.
Nikko needs some out patient therapy, this bi-polar thing with Stihls needs a little work.lol He's gonna need hell of bunch more therapy if he had to run his next saw purchase (560/562) on out chitty ethanol.
What happens when you run magnesium, steel, water and heat together? Ever see them MRE meal heaters work.lol 562's may look like a sparkler when they get hot with all the water we have in our fuel.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2011)

And don't forget that I still personally prefer the 346. But it's only a feel thing, having to do with the handles. When I'm limbing with either saw, I can tell no difference in how they handle, period. They're both awesome saws!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 21, 2011)

Not a problem Brad!

The outboard just put the bar closer to the centre of mass of the saw - and the heavy clutch cover of those Huskys pull in the same direction.

How much it matters to people will of course vary - for cutting cookies and bucking it doesn't matter much. :msp_smile:


----------



## nmurph (Apr 21, 2011)

Dang it, ya'll keep talking up this 261 and I'm gonna have to buy one.


----------



## mweba (Apr 21, 2011)

nmurph said:


> Dang it, ya'll keep talking up this 261 and I'm gonna have to buy one.


 
I did  Still some room over here LOL

Wow this thread just keeps chuggin along

Funny enough, in comparison to Brads situation, this is the only Stihl I own


----------



## sunfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, I gotta get my hands on a 261 and see what it feels like. But my 346s' ain't goin nowhere. 
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## MCW (Apr 21, 2011)

Well I can now chime in with more cred, sort of  I already owned a 261 and a 5100-S. I bought a near new Husqvarna 353 yesterday off a guy for a steal. Very nice saw and runs well but I know it's not as pokey as a 346XP.
I did notice this "sideways balance" thing that Sawtroll refers to and I noticed it in a matter of minutes. This saw WILL NOT stay upright in the back of my vehicle when driving around. None of my others saws fall over this easy 
I do like the on/off/choke setup but I'm not the biggest fan of outboard clutches.


Although I still officially haven't run a 346XP I'd say it may have a win on the small stuff but the 261 would kick it's butt on larger stuff and probably have substantially better fuel economy. I'm going to be limbing a big, crusty old Pine today with the 353 today so should be fun. I threw all three of my 50cc saws around last night and I can't tell any difference?




B_Turner said:


> I haven't run a 261.
> 
> What I love about my two 346ne is the fast up and down. A joy.


 
Good point, just like the 200T


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 21, 2011)

nmurph said:


> Dang it, ya'll keep talking up this 261 and I'm gonna have to buy one.


 
Well, I lost all interest the first time I saw the lay-out and specs on the German web-site.....opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## MCW (Apr 21, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Well, I lost all interest the first time I saw the lay-out and specs on the German web-site.....opcorn:opcorn:



Those damn Germans - the German language always makes things sound harsh and uninviting. The 261 looks fine on the US website


----------



## rburg (Apr 21, 2011)

I am still hoping to run a261 eventually. I really enjoy running my 346 and my 350, but I may have to get the 261 if they ever become availible in my area. When I first started reading this forum 4 plus years ago, I believe the ms361 was the saw Sawtroll talked about the most. I know there is a picture of him with it in the "ugly mug thread.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 21, 2011)

I've not run a 261 but have handled one finally. I don't like the 346s narrow powerband and lack of torque for me. Maybe the 261 would be a better mix between a 346 and 5105. The price is the biggest thing keeping me from trying a 261.


----------



## struggle (Apr 21, 2011)

Tonight I saw my first 346xp at the farm store. 

It had like a dual chain brake thing on it?? A handle that went over the back handle. It seemed awkward to me. I am assuming they are not all like this.

I doubt I will ever get the chance to run one unless i make it to a GTG where on shows up. They look a little funky to me but I guess I am biased since I have a 261:yoyo:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Not a problem Brad!
> 
> The outboard just put the bar closer to the centre of mass of the saw - and the heavy clutch cover of those Huskys pull in the same direction.
> 
> How much it matters to people will of course vary - for cutting cookies and bucking it doesn't matter much. :msp_smile:


 
Well you're taking it awefully easy on me there Nikko BTW, I do actually use my saws occasionally for real work My reference here is use of these saws in primarily a limbing situation. You're only cheating yourself dismissing the 261 like you are


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 21, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Well you're taking it awefully easy on me there Nikko BTW, I do actually use my saws occasionally for real work My reference here is use of these saws in primarily a limbing situation. You're only cheating yourself dismissing the 261 like you are



Opinions will always vary, and those that are mostly using larger saw will not notise the differences between different smaller ones as easily as those that mostly use the smaller ones. 

I have no use for a 50cc saw that will handle about like a 60cc one, as I have enough "sawbuck queens" as it is .....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 22, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I have no use for a 50cc saw that will handle about like a 60cc one, as I have enough "sawbuck queens" as it is .....:msp_biggrin:


 
Come on, you've got to at least give a 261 a try. Just run one and tell us the truth


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 22, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Come on, you've got to at least give a 261 a try. Just run one and tell us the truth



Handling one in a shop was more than enough - I liked the MS241 much better - but that is not a 50cc saw....


----------



## sunfish (Apr 22, 2011)

> Tonight I saw my first 346xp at the farm store.
> 
> *It had like a dual chain brake thing on it??* A handle that went over the back handle. It seemed awkward to me. I am assuming they are not all like this.



Called a Tri-Brake or something like that. The dealers around here do not stock that model and that's fine with me. Too easy to get a reg model.


----------



## Tazman1602 (Apr 22, 2011)

"What makes the MS 261 better than the 346 XP? "

NOTHING. 

They are BOTH really great saws IMHO and I've used both even though I'm prejudiced towards the 346XP as I've got a new one -- it was $50 less at the dealer than the Stihl and that was a decidiing factor.

Art


----------



## struggle (Apr 22, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Called a Tri-Brake or something like that. The dealers around here do not stock that model and that's fine with me. Too easy to get a reg model.



When I saw that it was a total put off. I would have never condsidered buying one set up that way.


----------



## The Count (Apr 22, 2011)

*what makes the MS 261 a better saw than 346 XP ?*

*Redemption !!!*

well, it is Good Friday today, and those who have been sinful, may want to adopt the Opus Dei kinda practice and punish themselves with a heavier and bulkier saw. This way your pain will be greater and more of your sins forgiven.
LOLZ
just a bit of fun.
happy Easter everybody.
PS. rabbits must love us for turning the forests into plains.
also it is Earth day and we do commit deadly sins you know ? (not me coz so far I`ve planted 10X more than I took down.  )


----------



## Steelz (Apr 22, 2011)

CentaurG2 said:


> Cool beans, that’s one for the stihl team! What WOT RPM is your saw currently turning?? What bar and chain combo are you running?? Inquiring minds would like to know.


 
For RPMs don't know. B&C 20" with Stihl yellow chain .325.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 22, 2011)

struggle said:


> When I saw that it was a total put off. I would have never condsidered buying one set up that way.


 
Same here. I've only seen a picture and I laughed.
Added wieght and gizmos. At least it's an option and you can still get the regular 346xp:msp_thumbup:


----------



## rustyb (Apr 22, 2011)

If I get a 261, one thought was to just get the power head only ($500) and put my 260's 16" Oregon Pro Lite bar on it. It's for 3/8" chain so I'd have to get a new sprocket too.

Would that combo be less or more desirable that a 261 with a 16" Stihl bar and .325" chain and why?

I'm getting a little off track here but I'm selling my 260 either way. Maybe I could sell it for more or more easily if I offered it with the 18" bar it came with AND the 16" Oregon Pro Lite. ??


----------



## rustyb (Apr 22, 2011)

sunfish said:


> If, or when Husky replaces the 346, I would not trade my old one for the new model, even swap, with no money.



Even when the 346 replacement has a better filter than the 261, is 9 ounces lighter AND more powerful??:msp_smile:


----------



## sunfish (Apr 22, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Even *when* the 346 replacement has a better filter than the 261, is 9 ounces lighter AND more powerful??:msp_smile:


 
No, I would not trade my old 346, but I might consider trading the new one, not likely though.

I have two saws on my radar right now, the new 562xp and/or a 372xp. I rarely need a larger saw and when I do, the 357xp will handle it. But I've been hangin around here too much.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 22, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Called a Tri-Brake or something like that. The dealers around here do not stock that model and that's fine with me. Too easy to get a reg model.


 
Trio-Brake.

It is meant to force the user into holding the saw properly, but in reality it is just a :monkey: weight increaser, that easily gets in the way. 

Btw, it is far from a new design. The ol' 242xp was availiable with it, at least in Sweden.

I don't understand why they suddenly have started promoting it....:confused2:


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 22, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Trio-Brake.
> 
> It is meant to force the user into holding the saw properly, but in reality it is just a :monkey: weight increaser, that easily gets in the way.
> 
> ...



Especially on a pro saw. I can see it with the homeowner saws since there is so much written on kickback that a new chainsaw user believes it is some mystical force that can happen at any moment regardless of technique and is totally unpredictable.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 22, 2011)

HittinSteel said:


> Especially on a pro saw. I can see it with the homeowner saws since there is so much written on kickback that a new chainsaw user believes it is some mystical force that can happen at any moment regardless of technique and is totally unpredictable.



:agree2:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 22, 2011)

sunfish said:


> No, I would not trade my old 346, but I might consider trading the new one, not likely though.
> 
> I have two saws on my radar right now, the new 562xp and/or a 372xp. I rarely need a larger saw and when I do, the 357xp will handle it. But I've been hangin around here too much.



Never trade a saw that you like, you will surely miss it sooner or later!

Just buy additional ones when you "have to".:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish (Apr 22, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Never trade a saw that you like, you will surely miss it sooner or later!
> 
> Just buy additional ones when you "have to".:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Right on, Brother!


----------



## c5rulz (Apr 22, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Never trade a saw that you like, you will surely miss it sooner or later!
> 
> Just buy additional ones when you "have to".:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
 I agree,

Never trading is really true with guns.otstir:


----------



## dancan (Apr 22, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Never trade a saw that you like, you will surely miss it sooner or later!
> 
> Just buy additional ones when you "have to".:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Now that's quotable !


----------



## Jtheo (Apr 22, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Never trade a saw that you like, you will surely miss it sooner or later!
> 
> Just buy additional ones when you "have to".:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Just think, when I joined AS I had ONE saw.

Now I trying to decide what to buy next.:msp_smile:


----------



## MCW (Apr 23, 2011)

HittinSteel said:


> a new chainsaw user believes it is some mystical force that can happen at any moment regardless of technique and is totally unpredictable.


 
That is 120% true.

If you took what the manufacturers say in regard to kickback as gospel nobody would be game to even touch a chainsaw!


----------



## rustyb (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok, you jokers. Back to my most recent question.

IF I went with the 261, should I get the powerhead only and steal the 16" Oregon Pro Lite bar and 3/8" Oregon semi-chisel chain from my 260 or just get the 261 with 16" Stihl bar and .325 chain?

I ask as I'm not clear on the advantages and disadvantages of 3/8 vs .325 on a 50cc saw with 16" bar, or more specifically, on the 261.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 23, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Ok, you jokers. Back to my most recent question.
> 
> IF I went with the 261, should I get the powerhead only and steal the 16" Oregon Pro Lite bar and 3/8" Oregon semi-chisel chain from my 260 or just get the 261 with 16" Stihl bar and .325 chain?
> 
> I ask as I'm not clear on the advantages and disadvantages of 3/8 vs .325 on a 50cc saw with 16" bar, or more specifically, on the 261.


 Just stay with a 16" standard .325 set-up, but change the chain to Oregon LP or Stihl RSC if your wood is clean.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 23, 2011)

MCW said:


> That is 120% true.
> 
> If you took what the manufacturers say in regard to kickback as gospel nobody would be game to even touch a chainsaw!



Yes, kickback has a reason, when it occur.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Ok, you jokers. Back to my most recent question.
> 
> IF I went with the 261, should I get the powerhead only and steal the 16" Oregon Pro Lite bar and 3/8" Oregon semi-chisel chain from my 260 or just get the 261 with 16" Stihl bar and .325 chain?
> 
> I ask as I'm not clear on the advantages and disadvantages of 3/8 vs .325 on a 50cc saw with 16" bar, or more specifically, on the 261.


 
I doubt your dealer will sell it to you PHO. I know mine won't. It's Stihl policy.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I doubt your dealer will sell it to you PHO. I know mine won't. It's Stihl policy.



I think Husky will here, with the "371 family" and larger - but not Stihl.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I doubt your dealer will sell it to you PHO. I know mine won't. It's Stihl policy.


 
Actually, I asked my dealer and he said he would. $500.

I could then put my 16" Pro Lite bar and semi-chisel on it...after I got a 3/8" sprocket, of course.

If I went 261, doing it this way would save me a little bit of money....but I may not be able to sell my 260 for as much not being able to offer it with 2 bars. So maybe it would be a wash. However, if the 3/8" chain on my Pro Lite 16" bar would for some reason be better than a .325 chain and 16" bar, I'd do it.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 23, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Just stay with a 16" standard .325 set-up, but change the chain to Oregon LP or Stihl RSC if your wood is clean.



Thanks. What is the reason for .325 chain over 3/8" on a 16" bar on this saw though?

I also cut a variety of wood, clean and dirty. Is there a good do-it-all chain for this or is it best I get two different types?


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 23, 2011)

Different chain is preferable, but semi-chisel will of course do it all - chisel won't.

.325 usually are smooter and nicer to use on a 50cc saw, and mostly faster as well, if you use the right ones (lots of crappy chain in .325 out there).


----------



## hori (Apr 25, 2011)

I have an important question:
*Which one starts easier*...less cold blooded as I am looking to replace my 026 which leaves me with a sore shoulder from trying to start it when even I use it.


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 25, 2011)

Which ever one is tuned correctly. Both my 346 and 261 usually start on the 2nd or 3rd pull.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 25, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Which ever one is tuned correctly. Both my 346 and 261 usually start on the 2nd or 3rd pull.



Is there a particular reason you run an 18" bar on your 261 instead of a 16"?


----------



## rustyb (Apr 25, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Different chain is preferable, but semi-chisel will of course do it all - chisel won't.
> 
> .325 usually are smooter and nicer to use on a 50cc saw, and mostly faster as well, if you use the right ones (lots of crappy chain in .325 out there).



Thanks. When the time comes that I purchase one of these saws (few weeks), I'll have to inquire more about chains. So many to choose from...


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 25, 2011)

We just like the 18" lenght for most firewood cutting situations.
It's what we run on 361, 044, 038 magII, we just switched to one on our efco 156. 

I find the 261 pulls the 18 like the 346 pulls the 16, it's nothing more than personal preference. The 346 will handle a 18" bar just fine as well. Here we don't have that much big timber left. Our 460 and 660 usually run 25" bars, at times they will have 20" bars on them, it's just rare we need a big bar in our line of work.
Our 346 and 028 are set up with 16" bars. When the bars wear out I'll replace them with 18" bars just so I have a common lenght of bar on most of the saws. Even thought the 346/028/156/261 are set up with .325 chain vs 3/8 on the bigger saws.
I agree with Troll the 50cc saws just do better with .325 chain.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 25, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Thanks. When the time comes that I purchase one of these saws (few weeks), I'll have to inquire more about chains. So many to choose from...



Only a few is worth considering, imo - Oregon LP/LPX is my favourite, and then there are the Stihl RSC and RMC. Oregon BPX is also OK, if you want semi-chisel.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the additional info, guys! Appreciated! If I go with the 261, I'll stick to the .325. Still kicking around the idea of buying both and selling the one that suits me least.

At any rate, in reading through this thread again and looking through others, I notice the terms bucking and limbing a lot. I get the general idea of each but would like to hear how you guys define the two terms. Maybe it doesn't really matter in my case but one thing that keeps coming up is that the nod goes to the 261 for bucking. 

A very typical case for me is to salvage trees that a farmer has pulled out by a tractor and drug to a corner of his field to burn....cottonwood, some elm and locust (I typically don't take anything over 18" in diameter). I also drop trees that people want removed....typically no bigger than 12-15" in diameter. The species is varied hardwood. In all cases, I cut up pieces as small as 2" in diameter for firewood...partly because I'm thrifty and partly because I enjoy the speed at which I can whiz through the limbs...as strange as that may sound.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 25, 2011)

*Limbing*



rustyb said:


> At any rate, in reading through this thread again and looking through others, I notice the terms bucking and limbing a lot. I get the general idea of each but would like to hear how you guys define the two terms. Maybe it doesn't really matter in my case but one thing that keeps coming up is that the nod goes to the 261 for bucking.


In logging, the limbs are removed after felling. A smaller, fast reving saw works best for this, but some just use their felling saw. Different strokes for different folks. 

In firewood, some use a small (50cc) saw to limb (cut all the limbs off the trunk), then use a larger saw to buck up the log. 

I would rather use one saw. I don't 'limb'. I cut the whole tree up for firewood. Under 20" I use the 346xp for all of it. Much over 20" and I'll fell and buck the biggest part with the 357xp.

I also use the 346xp for a lot of thinning and clearing logging roads, horse and ATV trails.

I hear the 261 has a little more torq than the 346xp, but does not rev as quick. So it could possibly be better then the 346 in a straight bucking situation, but I really don't know. I do know the 346xp does a fine job, bucking, felling and limbing.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 26, 2011)

sunfish said:


> In logging, the limbs are removed after felling. A smaller, fast reving saw works best for this, but some just use their felling saw. Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> In firewood, some use a small (50cc) saw to limb (cut all the limbs off the trunk), then use a larger saw to buck up the log.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info. Appreciated!


----------



## BLDR (Apr 26, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Only a few is worth considering, imo - Oregon LP/LPX is my favourite, and then there are the Stihl RSC and RMC. Oregon BPX is also OK, if you want semi-chisel.


 
The 261 comes with the RMC3 chain. What would I notice if I switch to regular RMC? What's the difference between that and the RSC in terms of real world performance? Sounds like the RSC and 22LPX are similar, yes?


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 26, 2011)

My dealer sets up all his saws with rsc, he doesn't carry but a few sizes of safety chain. It's a personal preference thing, LPX seems like it is the smoothest cutting chain I've ever run but is a little softer than the Stihl and I don't get as much use out of it. I run a chit load of rsc, I think you'll be able to tell a big difference between a sharp loop of rsc and the rmc3 chain.

Sunfish gave a excellent explanation of bucking /limbing. When by myself I also prefer to use one saw. When operating as a crew as we usually do, I have a a couple of guys limbing tops with the 261 and 346 and one guy dragging the main trunk to a central landing site for bucking and splitting. Usually we'll build a huge pile of logs and everyone starts bucking up logs, then we'll start the splitting process.

I do think the Stihl ES oem bar on the 261 is a heck of a lot better quality bar than the oem oregon that comes on the 346xp. I need to buy a sugi bar for the 346xp.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 26, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> My dealer sets up all his saws with rsc, he doesn't carry but a few sizes of safety chain. It's a personal preference thing, LPX seems like it is the smoothest cutting chain I've ever run but is a little softer than the Stihl and I don't get as much use out of it. I run a chit load of rsc, I think you'll be able to tell a big difference between a sharp loop of rsc and the rmc3 chain.
> 
> Sunfish gave a excellent explanation of bucking /limbing. When by myself I also prefer to use one saw. When operating as a crew as we usually do, I have a a couple of guys limbing tops with the 261 and 346 and one guy dragging the main trunk to a central landing site for bucking and splitting. Usually we'll build a huge pile of logs and everyone starts bucking up logs, then we'll start the splitting process.
> 
> I do think the Stihl ES oem bar on the 261 is a heck of a lot better quality bar than the oem oregon that comes on the 346xp. I need to buy a sugi bar for the 346xp.


 
Solid info, again, IndianSprings! Can the RSC chain be sharpened with a round file?

Also, re all the replies I've gotten here, I don't want to leave anyone out. You've all been helpful!


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 26, 2011)

BLDR said:


> The 261 comes with the RMC3 chain. What would I notice if I switch to regular RMC? What's the difference between that and the RSC in terms of real world performance? Sounds like the RSC and 22LPX are similar, yes?


 
I have the RSC, and it is a WIDE tooth. Throws big chips. I don't need all that saw dust. I want wood, so my next chain will be the RMC.


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes a round file is what you want to use. An inexpensive alternative is the woodland pro sold by bailey's. It is made by carlton. We've run quite a bit of it. I'd place it third behind the Stihl and oregon. It is a good value for cheap wood cutting chain. It doesn't hold the edge that Stihl will, but is has a long tooth that will give a lot of chain life.
When they run it on sale it is cost a just a little more than half of what a stihl or oregon chain will normally cost. For the money it is a great chain, especially when your in real dirty wood and having to sharpen frequently anyway.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 27, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> I do think the Stihl ES oem bar on the 261 is a heck of a lot better quality bar than the oem oregon that comes on the 346xp. I need to buy a sugi bar for the 346xp.



Indian, I used to think the oregon/husky bar was sub-quality. But when I wanted to try a 16" on my new 346 a few months ago, I pulled out the old original bar that came on my 10 year old 346. After cleaning it up, I was very surprised how good of shape it was in. It's still on the new saw and cuts fine, it's also very light weight. The sugi is a fine bar and likely better? (I have two) But they are a bit heavier than the laminated oregon/husky bar.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 27, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> I have the RSC, and it is a WIDE tooth. Throws big chips. I don't need all that saw dust. I want wood, so my next chain will be the RMC.



Try Oregon LPX! :msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 27, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Indian, I used to think the oregon/husky bar was sub-quality. But when I wanted to try a 16" on my new 346 a few months ago, I pulled out the old original bar that came on my 10 year old 346. After cleaning it up, I was very surprised how good of shape it was in. It's still on the new saw and cuts fine, it's also very light weight. The sugi is a fine bar and likely better? (I have two) But they are a bit heavier than the laminated oregon/husky bar.



The light Norwegian made Husky bars have never been crap, unless you regard all laminated bars as crap.....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 27, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Try Oregon LPX! :msp_wink:


 
SawTroll; that'd be a Full-Chisel too. Wouldn't it be just as wide a tooth as the RSC ? 
I don't see the advantage of energy used to make a bigger kerf in the log when a Semi can get the job done with less stress. I don't know. Maybe I'm missing something.opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 27, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> SawTroll; that'd be a Full-Chisel too. Wouldn't it be just as wide a tooth as the RSC ?
> I don't see the advantage of energy used to make a bigger kerf in the log when a Semi can get the job done with less stress. I don't know. Maybe I'm missing something.opcorn:



The cutters aren't as wide as on the RSC in .325 - I guess that is part of the reason it is a bit faster in the cut in.


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 27, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The cutters aren't as wide as on the RSC in .325 - I guess that is part of the reason it is a bit faster in the cut in.



You know I didn't realize how wide that RS tooth was till I happen to lay it side by side with a Semi, and did I ever do a double take of it ! I like experimenting so I may take a whack with one of those Oregon's LPX.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 27, 2011)

I like semi-chisel better than chisel in Stihl and Oregon. Cutting mostly dead Oak. Stays sharp much longer and seem to cut just as fast, if not a little faster (for me).


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 27, 2011)

sunfish said:


> *I like semi-chisel better than chisel in Stihl and Oregon. *Cutting mostly dead Oak. Stays sharp much longer and seem to cut just as fast, if not a little faster (for me).


 
I haven't used the .325" Semi yet, but it seems the less resistance the faster it will cut. I'm thinning one area with dead oak, and clearing another along a fence row with some good sized live elm and red oak. So getting close to the ground, the stump seems to be hardest and takes the longest cutting time.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok, getting a 261 is no problem at all for me. The dealer is 5 mins from my house and I actually like the people there...which goes a long ways, I'm finding. As for the 346, two places in town will order one for me. One says $520 and the other, who doesn't know which end cuts, says $550!!!!

Anyone know of an online dealer that could get a 346 to my door for a more sane price?


----------



## sunfish (Apr 27, 2011)

Quote from another thread. Good place to order and at a great price.



> I bought my 346 from Alamia with no problems. It was $459, with 18"bar, shipped to my door. It was the non-cat one as well. They shipped it quickly too. I highly recommend them.



Edit to add; not my quote, I bought my latest one from local dealer for $475.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 27, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Quote from another thread. Good place to order and at a great price.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add; not my quote, I bought my latest one from local dealer for $475.


 
Thank you for that!


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 27, 2011)

I gave about 475.00-480.00 for my 346xpne a little over a year ago.
Troll, I don't believe these newer 346xpne's sold in the USA have Norwegian bars on them. We do a lot more cutting than most, but after a 14/15 months my 346 needs a new bar. It's all in how much you use a saw. We do get more life out of the Stihl ES bars at the expense of a little more weight. The oem bar would last a home owner many years. I need an excuse to try a sugi bar anyway.:msp_smile:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 27, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> I gave about 475.00-480.00 for my 346xpne a little over a year ago.
> Troll, I don't believe these newer 346xpne's sold in the USA have Norwegian bars on them. We do a lot more cutting than most, but after a 14/15 months my 346 needs a new bar. It's all in how much you use a saw. We do get more life out of the Stihl ES bars at the expense of a little more weight. The oem bar would last a home owner many years. I need an excuse to try a sugi bar anyway.:msp_smile:






Btw, all new US 346xps I have seen pics of lately had the Norwegian made bars on them, except when someone obviously had changed out the bar.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 27, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Btw, all new US 346xps I have seen pics of lately had the Norwegian made bars on them, except when someone obviously had changed out the bar.


 
The bar on the 346 I stumbled on here are stamped "Made in Canada".


----------



## wendell (Apr 27, 2011)

rustyb said:


> As for the 346, two places in town will order one for me. One says $520 and the other, who doesn't know which end cuts, says $550!!!!



Offer the first one $475, take it or leave it.

I sure hope there is going to be a saw purchase at the end of this thread.


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 27, 2011)

I just took my bar off on the 346, it has no markings on it as to where it was made. It has what I assume is a part number, but other than that really no way for the average person to tell where it was made at. Maybe it was painted on the bar...........but I use a saw enough that the paint was gone within a couple of weeks.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 27, 2011)

Usually, the info on the bar is stamped on the Oregon made ones, while it is etched on the original Husky ones. Also, the rivet patterns at the nose sprocket are different.


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info, it's rivet pattern is almost a square. The only stamping on it is the part number? I could verily make out the husky logo etched (just the H ) the bar has had a lot of use. The sprocket tips are worn to a u shape rather than the sharp points like it was when it was new. In all fairness, a bar is just a wear item in my business. I do however, speaking totally objectively get more life out of the es bars than I do the oregon bars. The oregon that came on my efco didn't last a whole season. I admit I'm not really up on their bar line, but they must make several different grades.


----------



## hori (Apr 27, 2011)

Well I think I am going to pull the trigger this summer and buy a 346XP. I have a 026 Stihl and even though the 346XP is a couple hundred more than the MS261 here in Canada, I gotta drink the Kool-Aid and buy the 346XP. If I was to buy the MS261 I would always be wondering about the 346XP and not the other way around. I guess because I already have a stihl and never owned a husky.


----------



## Steelz (Apr 27, 2011)

hori said:


> Well I think I am going to pull the trigger this summer and buy a 346XP. I have a 026 Stihl and even though the 346XP is a couple hundred more than the MS261 here in Canada, I gotta drink the Kool-Aid and buy the 346XP. If I was to buy the MS261 I would always be wondering about the 346XP and not the other way around. I guess because I already have a stihl and never owned a husky.


 
When you pull the trigger on the buy. You will be happy you bought the one you bought. Once I bought the MS261 and ran it. I knew I made the right choice for me. The 346XP you will like as much as those that use their's here.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 27, 2011)

If it is an older bar, I don't really know, and the early Husky ones were likely made in Sweden by Sandvik or something like that - then, at some point, they moved the production to Norway, on a factory they owned.

Only laminated bars are made there, including the new Tech-Lite RSN ones. "Standard" RSN ones have been either Oregon or (once in a blue moon) GB, as far as I know.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 27, 2011)

hori said:


> Well I think I am going to pull the trigger this summer and buy a 346XP. I have a 026 Stihl and even though the 346XP is a couple hundred more than the MS261 here in Canada, I gotta drink the Kool-Aid and buy the 346XP. If I was to buy the MS261 I would always be wondering about the 346XP and not the other way around. I guess because I already have a stihl and never owned a husky.



Good choise! 


If it is a comfort, the price difference is larger here, but the 261 doesn't interest me at all......


----------



## rustyb (Apr 27, 2011)

Lots of good info in this thread. I'm sure all the readers have appreciated those who have taken the time to post. I know I do!

Now...... if only someone would take a photo of the 260, 261 and 346 all sitting side by side looking down on them, this thread would be close to complete. (wink, wink... hint, hint)


----------



## The Count (Apr 28, 2011)

today I took an Partner lawn mower to husky dealer and a Stihl trimmer to Stihl dealer;
I must say that over here Stihl give a far better support.
I saw the 260 and the 261 side by side on the shelf.
and the 261 seems way bigger (for good reason)
but I wouldn`t discourage a friend to get it for bucking; but for limbing I think it is fair to say that the 346 is way better; in my opinion there is no contest.
this 261 vs 346 is fun but nothing more.
cheers.
btw, does anyone else have the lawnmower Husqvarna R 152 SV ?
pm if you do; I need to ask about the bag blockage
thanks.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 28, 2011)

Steelz said:


> When you pull the trigger on the buy. You will be happy you bought the one you bought. Once I bought the MS261 and ran it. I knew I made the right choice for me. The 346XP you will like as much as those that use their's here.



There is something "magic" with the 346xp - and it is a saw with personality......:msp_biggrin:


----------



## mweba (Apr 28, 2011)

With all the talk....I drug home a new 2011 non epa 346 today. Did a MM to make it comparable to the 261. Should get them in wood tomorrow. Will let out tame saw driver Grandpatractor run them both at the GTG for comparison as well.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 28, 2011)

mweba said:


> With all the talk....I drug home a new 2011 non epa 346 today. Did a MM to make it comparable to the 261. Should get them in wood tomorrow. Will let out tame saw driver Grandpatractor run them both at the GTG for comparison as well.


 
Excellent, Mweba! Now, could you do me a favor and set those two saws side by side and take a photo while standing over them....just like Sunfish did in the following thread, post #10? I want to see the difference in width and length between these saws.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/170302.htm

Would really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## sunfish (Apr 29, 2011)

mweba said:


> With all the talk....I drug home a new 2011 non epa 346 today. Did a MM to make it comparable to the 261. Should get them in wood tomorrow. Will let out tame saw driver Grandpatractor run them both at the GTG for comparison as well.


 
Those two look good together! 

To make a good comparison, get a few tanks run though that 346xp first. My new 346xp was an absolute dog the first few tanks. I mean it was pitiful. I was going to get rid of it, if it didn't do better, but it slowly got stronger. At 10-11 tanks of mix it finally started cuttin like a 346 should.


----------



## sawfun9 (Apr 29, 2011)

My 026 used to beat up on my new NE346 until about 8 tanks now thats changing. I too was thinking of getting rid of it but glad I kept it.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 29, 2011)

sawfun9 said:


> My 026 used to beat up on my new NE346 until about 8 tanks now thats changing. I too was thinking of getting rid of it but glad I kept it.


 
I know what you mean. I don't remember my 10 year old one acting like this. It cut like a 'bat out of hell' from the start. But now I'm very glad I kept the new one.


----------



## mweba (Apr 29, 2011)

Here you go. Not sure were my head is but I also own a 5100s and didn't think to get it in on the photo shoot. Funny, that is my go to saw.


----------



## mweba (Apr 29, 2011)

I must say.....I had forgotten about the staggering acceleration the 346 has. If any advantage the Husky has over the 261, it is that.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 29, 2011)

mweba said:


> Here you go. Not sure were my head is but I also own a 5100s and didn't think to get it in on the photo shoot. Funny, that is my go to saw.



Mweba,

You are a good man!! Thank you for doing that!!

Comparatively speaking, the 261 doesn't look as big as I thought it would. However, I think it's an allusion caused from Stihl's two part color scheme. My eye wants to focus on the orange in the middle while leaving the white out. It's obviously longer than the 346 and the handle wider.

Any way, thanks again!


----------



## mweba (Apr 29, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Mweba,
> 
> You are a good man!! Thank you for doing that!!
> 
> ...


 
My pleasure. The 261 is near 1.5" longer and yes the handle is a bit wider. The main different I "feel" is the 261 rear handle is quite a bit lower. Not bad, just different ergonomics. 

Many times in this thread it has been mentioned, these saws are neck and neck. It all comes down to how it "feels" for you.


----------



## Stihl Rules (Apr 29, 2011)

The 261 is a Stihl. I have thought for several days and this is the best answer I could come up with. LOL. Sorry Husky guys.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Apr 29, 2011)

DeAtley30 said:


> The 261 is a Stihl. I have thought for several days and this is the best answer I could come up with. LOL. Sorry Husky guys.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
We'll give you a couple more days.


----------



## mweba (Apr 29, 2011)

What ya think, ST? Isn't she pretty?


----------



## sunfish (Apr 29, 2011)

Great shots Mweba! The 346 is definitely the slimmer of the two and this really shows how much closer the bar is to the center of the saw.

I could probably be happy with either, or both, but the size and weight of the 346xp is what first attracted me 10 years ago. The speed and power was a pleasant surprise! I had no idea.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 29, 2011)

sunfish said:


> I could probably be happy with either, or both, but the size and weight of the 346xp is what first attracted me 10 years ago. The speed and power was a pleasant surprise! I had no idea.


 
I agree Don, but it wasn't quite 10 years ago for me. Every time I run the 346 I wonder how they got such a fast cutting, high power machine in such a small easy handling package.


----------



## hori (Apr 29, 2011)

mweba said:


> I must say.....I had forgotten about the staggering acceleration the 346 has. If any advantage the Husky has over the 261, it is that.


 
whats this staggering acceleration advantage ?


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 29, 2011)

hori said:


> whats this staggering acceleration advantage ?



Very fast trigger response - important when limbing, and always nice! :msp_wink:


----------



## hori (Apr 29, 2011)

perfect


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 29, 2011)

There is difference in acceleration difference is negligible between the two saws. The 346 might be a hair quicker, no real world difference, don't give a chit if your limbing, bucking, cleaning out fence rows etc. After removing the removing the limiter on the 261 yesterday and fattening it up some like MCW did in his post, it made a significant improvement in performance. Now there is no doubt a blind man could tell which saw is the stronger of the two.
It's sad saw companies have to set saws up so lean to pass the epa bs. The guys are correct for the 346xp needing 10 or 15 tanks run through it before they can see it's full potential as with most saws.
I was at my dealer yesterday and the saw tech told me that another commercial cutter had used his 261 to cut around 50 cord so far and he bought another one this week to replace a 310 stihl he his hired help uses. The other cutter supposedly thought is was as strong as a 310 or stronger, which I'll have to agree with.


----------



## wendell (Apr 29, 2011)

DeAtley30 said:


> The 261 is a Stihl. I have thought for several days and this is the best answer I could come up with. LOL. Sorry Husky guys.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Why should Husky guys be sad all you can come up with is a silly response? Especially that it took you several days to think of it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rustyb (Apr 29, 2011)

I looked at some Huskys again this afternoon and I just can't get over their plastic and switches. No offense to the Husky lovers out there but the plastic looks cheap and the switch/s feel flimsy. I know you Husky guys don't report any issues but to me, the Stihl stuff looks and feels to be on a completely different and higher level here. But, that said, I still find myself attracted to the smaller size of the 346 and the fact that I can get one for $90 less than a 261. $90!!

Can you get most or all of the parts for the 346 online?


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 30, 2011)

rustyb said:


> I looked at some Huskys again this afternoon and I just can't get over their plastic and switches. No offense to the Husky lovers out there but the plastic looks cheap and the switch/s feel flimsy. I know you Husky guys don't report any issues but to me, the Stihl stuff looks and feels to be on a completely different and higher level here. But, that said, I still find myself attracted to the smaller size of the 346 and the fact that I can get one for $90 less than a 261. $90!!
> 
> Can you get most or all of the parts for the 346 online?


 

No breakage issues at all. I gotta agree that they kinda feel flimsy though. The choke drives me nuts with the flexing when I'm wearing gloves, but they flex like mad instead of breaking unless you really do something silly. 

Parts can be had online easy...and without the Stihl Wallet rape.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 30, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Usually, the info on the bar is stamped on the Oregon made ones, while it is etched on the original Husky ones. Also, the rivet patterns at the nose sprocket are different.


 
The latest Husky bars we've been getting here are laser-engraved on the tail with all the info. I think they're Oregon bars packaged for Husky.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 30, 2011)

rustyb said:


> I looked at some Huskys again this afternoon and I just can't get over their plastic and switches. No offense to the Husky lovers out there but the plastic looks cheap and the switch/s feel flimsy. I know you Husky guys don't report any issues but to me, the Stihl stuff looks and feels to be on a completely different and higher level here. But, that said, I still find myself attracted to the smaller size of the 346 and the fact that I can get one for $90 less than a 261. $90!!
> 
> Can you get most or all of the parts for the 346 online?


Like said, the switch/choke on the 346 is very flexible, wont break. Is also fixed to the carb which is rubber mounted against vibration. It's all kind of floating and isolated from the body of the saw. It works and works very well! The only parts I've needed for my old one, are 2 clutch springs and 3 fuel lines, easy to get locally, or online.


----------



## c5rulz (Apr 30, 2011)

After using the 346XP, I like the choke/on-off switch better than better than the Stihl set up.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 30, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> The latest Husky bars we've been getting here are laser-engraved on the tail with all the info. I think they're Oregon bars packaged for Husky.



If so, that's new - in the past, all the engraved ones I have seen have been Norwegian made "original" Husky ones, while the Oregon made ones have been stamped. The rivet pattern of the nose sprocket have also been different.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 30, 2011)

c5rulz said:


> After using the 346XP, I like the choke/on-off switch better than better than the Stihl set up.


 
It works a lot better!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 30, 2011)

mweba said:


> What ya think, ST? Isn't she pretty?



Yes, and so does the Stihl, except for the plastic handlebar!


----------



## c5rulz (Apr 30, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> It works a lot better!


 
I agree. When you think about it, why should a choke, fast idle be incorporated with and on/off switch? Needlessly complicated.
(Saw Troll, I'd thought we'd throw a little gas on the fire).


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 30, 2011)

That's like asking which is better;

Ford?

Chevy?

Dodge?

It will go without saying which 2 will get the Lions share of the votes.

The question shoud be;

Which saw has the biggest following?

Everybody knows "if I got one then it's gotta be the best"


----------



## rustyb (Apr 30, 2011)

c5rulz said:


> I agree. When you think about it, why should a choke, fast idle be incorporated with and on/off switch? Needlessly complicated.
> (Saw Troll, I'd thought we'd throw a little gas on the fire).



Can't tell if you're being facetious or not but I thought the controls on the 346 were complicated. With the 261, there's one little lever....that's solid...and moves only up and down. The 346, as I recall, has two different things to mess with. 

I look at the other Huskies in the store and ask myself "do I pull or push that one...and what about this one, do I push it up or down....what the hell's going on with all these levers????". With the Stihl, it's real obvious. One lever that goes up or down.

That said, I have only used a Husky once...maybe a 350 or something like that. It's probably not a big deal. Just an observation.....


----------



## rustyb (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh, and not only can I get the 346 for $90 less than the 261, there's a case being thrown in with the 346 too! A soft case but still......all that's quite a difference to a tight guy like me.

Now, if only the 346 retained every positive attribute it had plus had the Stihl flippy caps (I like'em on my 260), the Stihl bar nuts, the Stihl filter, the Stihl dealer around the corner, and the Stihl powerband.......

To dream......


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 30, 2011)

> by rustyb ~ Oh, and not only can I get the 346 for $90 less than the 261, there's *a case being thrown in *with the 346 too! A soft case but still......all that's quite a difference to a tight guy like me.



My STIHL came w/o a case. I tried improvising because I'm tight too, but nothing satisfied me. After a few times of my saw rolling around in the back of the truck I took a hard swallow :taped: , and put that saw in its :greenchainsaw: case where it belongs.  Quality Costs but it can be satisfying too.


----------



## c5rulz (Apr 30, 2011)

Well if you want to talk dealer service. My dealer threw in a Husqvarna square carrying case for $20 and a pair of discontinued Husqvarna chainsaw pants for $25.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 30, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Oh, and not only can I get the 346 for $90 less than the 261, there's a case being thrown in with the 346 too! A soft case but still......all that's quite a difference to a tight guy like me.
> 
> Now, if only the 346 retained every positive attribute it had plus had the Stihl flippy caps (I like'em on my 260), the Stihl bar nuts, the Stihl filter, the Stihl dealer around the corner, and the Stihl powerband.......
> 
> To dream......



My only complaint on the flippy caps is that they tend to collect gunk, in the worst possible places - but it never has caused me any real problems on either my MS361 or my FS200 - just some extra cleaning. :msp_wink:


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 30, 2011)

No matter what brand, or what type fuel/oil cap, I always take an old paint brush and clean off all the crap before removing them for filling. I guess it's what your used too, I hard the same initial impression of the 346's plastic and controls, even posted about it when I got it. We haven't busted anything yet, our saws don't now what a case looks like. They ride on a metal flatbed for a living. I personally like the Stihl control better, buts that's what I've used for years. Don't let the control issue run you off the 346, it won't break unless you abuse it.


----------



## mweba (Apr 30, 2011)

261 :11 :11 346 :11 :10 5100s :11 :10


<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/m2deLKrYxC4?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/m2deLKrYxC4?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/humAS0wSnj0?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/humAS0wSnj0?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 30, 2011)

One thing to remember to ask your Stihl dealer is if the buy a six pack of ultra and double your warranty promotion is still on.
I've seen other member that have taken advantage of it like we did, you buy a six pack of ultra mix and they fill out a form and register the saw for an additional year of warranty, giving you a two year warranty vs. the normal one year warranty. Normally it's for buyers who aren't commercial users, but my dealer is good to not differentiate the between home owners and loggers/wood cutters.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 30, 2011)

I didn't time any of them, but the 346 sounded to be tuned way rich.


----------



## mweba (Apr 30, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I didn't time any of them, but the 346 sounded to be tuned way rich.


 
It was cold, set at 13'900. The 5100 sounds the same cold but the 261 screams right from the start


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow ! The chain on the 346 is S H A R P . I liked the way the 261 rev's with healthy strong assurance of getting the job done.


----------



## mweba (Apr 30, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> Wow ! The chain on the 346 is S H A R P . I liked the way the 261 rev's with healthy strong assurance of getting the job done.


 
Both chains were new. 346 and 5100 shared bar,chain.

Must note, those are the fifth and sixth cut ever made by the 346. 5100 has near 30 tanks through it. All muffler modded.


----------



## nmurph (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't see anything other than an empty box with a small box in the upper left corner. It does nothing when I run the cursor over it.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 30, 2011)

mweba said:


> 261 :11 :11 346 :11 :10 5100s :11 :10
> 
> 
> <object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/m2deLKrYxC4?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/m2deLKrYxC4?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>
> ...


 
Re the 346, it seemed the tip of the bar was jumping around slightly (compared to the 261) which was being transferred to your front hand. Did the saw running rich have something to do with this or is that due to something else?


----------



## mweba (May 1, 2011)

Saw is not rich. Wood was very hard.


----------



## rustyb (May 1, 2011)

mweba said:


> Saw is not rich. Wood was very hard.



Ok, sorry about that. Do you feel that the 346 vibrates more than the 261? That's what it looked like in the video....but maybe my tired eyes are seeing things.

By the way. Thanks for posting those videos!


----------



## blsnelling (May 1, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Ok, sorry about that. Do you feel that the 346 vibrates more than the 261? That's what it looked like in the video....but maybe my tired eyes are seeing things.
> 
> By the way. Thanks for posting those videos!


 
I noticed that as well, only on the 346.


----------



## rustyb (May 1, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I noticed that as well, only on the 346.



You noticed it in the video or in your own 346?

If you were referring to the video, how do you feel about the differences in vibration between your own 346 & 261?


----------



## blsnelling (May 1, 2011)

rustyb said:


> You noticed it in the video or in your own 346?
> 
> If you were referring to the video, how do you feel about the differences in vibration between your own 346 & 261?


 
In the video. I'm not AV sensitive at all and rarely notice with any saw. They're both AV sprung, so have the same technology.


----------



## MuleyJ (May 1, 2011)

c5rulz said:


> I agree. When you think about it, why should a choke, fast idle be incorporated with and on/off switch? Needlessly complicated.
> (Saw Troll, I'd thought we'd throw a little gas on the fire).


 
Not to throw more fuel on the fire but I much prefer the 346 style switches also, even though at first I thought I would not. Especially for getting the fast idle position for the quick semi-warm starts. I wish all saws had this setup, it seems to be a superior setup to me.


----------



## SawTroll (May 1, 2011)

MuleyJ said:


> Not to throw more fuel on the fire but I much prefer the 346 style switches also, even though at first I thought I would not. Especially for getting the fast idle position for the quick semi-warm starts. I wish all saws had this setup, *it seems to be a superior setup to me*.



It is!


----------



## Sagetown (May 1, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I noticed that as well, only on the 346.


 
That's why I said the 346 was. S H A R P .
The vibs displayed deep biting into the wood.
????

Sage


----------



## rustyb (May 2, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> In the video. I'm not AV sensitive at all and rarely notice with any saw. They're both AV sprung, so have the same technology.



Thanks. Though both sprung with the same technology, with the ergonomics being different, etc, etc....and considering that video, I still have to wonder.

For the others who have used both, do you notice one vibrating more than the other? Mweba?

Indiansprings...you've mentioned the 261 being the smoothest saw you have run. Does this mean you think the 346 sends more vibration to the user's hands? Or when you say "smooth", are you referring to something else...like the power band?


----------



## mweba (May 2, 2011)

Both are smooth with a slight edge going to the 261 if any. You have to take into consideration....the chattering in the vid may be operator error.

Funny thing with everyone that ran all three of those saws at the GTG. Only one person said the 261 wasn't the fastest. Turns out in the vid it was equal or slower. Take that for what its worth.

If I had the choice again, I would by the 5100 or 5105:hmm3grin2orange: Some say I'm wrong in the head though


----------



## mweba (May 2, 2011)

One thing is for certain, you could have cut an aweful lot of wood since this thread was started:msp_ohmy:


----------



## SawTroll (May 2, 2011)

How much smoother that ZERO (felt) vibes can a saw get? :confused2: 

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rustyb (May 2, 2011)

mweba said:


> One thing is for certain, you could have cut an aweful lot of wood since this thread was started:msp_ohmy:



Oh c'mon now! This gives you guys something to do while hiding from your boss....and it appeases my anal retentiveness!


Thanks for the additional info.


----------



## rustyb (May 2, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I didn't time any of them, but the 346 sounded to be tuned way rich.



Can the 346 be tuned by ear and the color of the plug...or must one have a tach?

I ask as I recall you talking about this in another thread....something about the coil. I just don't remember the thread or exactly what was said.


----------



## SawTroll (May 2, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Can the 346 be tuned by ear and the color of the plug...or must one have a tach?
> 
> I ask as I recall you talking about this in another thread....something about the coil. I just don't remember the thread or exactly what was said.



It is best to use a tach on a newer one, as they have rev limited coils, like most other newer saws.


----------



## nmurph (May 2, 2011)

I finally got to watch the videos at work. I still can't see them at home. I would call it a dead heat as I would expect from three saws with such similar power specs. I know that is only a cookie cutting session and doesn't tell about the shape of the power curve. The 261 may have more power down low and about the same peak power. To mr it confirms that the best pick is the one that feels best in your hands and has the dealer support that you can live with.


----------



## mweba (May 2, 2011)

nmurph said:


> i finally got to watch the videos at work. I still can't see them at home. I would call it a dead heat as i would expect from three saws with such similar power specs. I know that is only a cookie cutting session and doesn't tell about the shape of the power curve. The 261 may have more power down low and about the same peak power. To mr it confirms that the best pick is the one that feels best in your hands and has the dealer support that you can live with.


 
100% yup


----------



## SawTroll (May 2, 2011)

nmurph said:


> I finally got to watch the videos at work. I still can't see them at home. I would call it a dead heat as I would expect from three saws with such similar power specs. I know that is only a cookie cutting session and doesn't tell about the shape of the power curve. *The 261 may have more power down low and about the same peak power*. To mr it confirms that the best pick is the one that feels best in your hands and has the dealer support that you can live with.


 
The really important power is *above* peak power RPM - certainly not below! When that is important, is when you either use a too small saw, or an overly optimistic bar & chain combination.


----------



## Sagetown (May 2, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The really important power is *above* peak power RPM - certainly not below! When that is important, is when you either use a too small saw, or an overly optimistic bar & chain combination.


 
I'ieee...... You lost me there. I'm not to savy in chainsaw talk. What I relate to in power is when the saw is really getting into the wood and you've got plenty of trigger left to maintain a smooth rpm all the way through the tree. I like a saw that does that.


----------



## SawTroll (May 2, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> I'ieee...... You lost me there. I'm not to savy in chainsaw talk. What I relate to in power is when the saw is really getting into the wood and you've got plenty of trigger left to maintain a smooth rpm all the way through the tree. I like a saw that does that.



Well, I prefere the saw to go through the wood at *above max hp rpm* - what actually cuts wood is chain speed and cutter design/sharpness - nothing else. Hp and kW is a non-issue at that point, just academic numbers.......:msp_wink:


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 3, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Well, I prefere the saw to go through the wood at *above max hp rpm* - what actually cuts wood is chain speed and cutter design/sharpness - nothing else. Hp and kW is a non-issue at that point, just academic numbers.......:msp_wink:


 
Haha Niko my friend you must be really bored today.


----------



## SawTroll (May 3, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Haha Niko my friend you must be really bored today.


 
 That is true to a degree, as I got po'ed by doctors, and have another appointment on wednesday - an MR this time, of the lower back and the left hip.

What I said is still true though!


----------



## Terry Syd (May 3, 2011)

So ST likes a saw with lots of 'overrun', that is, a saw that doesn't sign off after it hits peak HP. I can understand that as it extends the usable powerband (good on a bike at the end of a straight)

Two engines may have the same advertised peak HP, but one of them may have more staying power. However, HP is defined as the ability to do work and thus both engines have the same peak capacity for work.

I prefer an engine with lots of area 'under the curve', that is, a good stretch of RPM between max torque and peak HP. For the hardwood I cut that makes a more forgiving saw to work with (and such an engine does not preclude it from having a long overrun).

People can debate technical issues until they are blue in the face, but it often comes down to individual preferences for the particular work we are doing.

Edit: It would be interesting to test a MS 261 where the intake timing was matched to the strato timing. I expect that the powerband would extend out to where even ST liked it.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 3, 2011)

Terry Syd said:


> So ST likes a saw with lots of 'overrun', that is, a saw that doesn't sign off after it hits peak HP. I can understand that as it extends the usable powerband (good on a bike at the end of a straight)
> 
> Two engines may have the same advertised peak HP, but one of them may have more staying power. However, HP is defined as the ability to do work and thus both engines have the same peak capacity for work.
> 
> ...


 
Well said! The MS261 has a pretty fat powerband, couldnt be happier with it. I'm not a brand loyalist, but am very fond with it. I dont have much of a need for a small saw, but this one fit the bill and more than cuts its share.


----------



## mountainlake (May 3, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The really important power is *above* peak power RPM - certainly not below! When that is important, is when you either use a too small saw, or an overly optimistic bar & chain combination.


 
Saws shouldn't be run over peak hp RPM when cutting and it's sure nice when they hang in there at a little lower RPM unlike some Husky saws. Like, look at me my saw is running 12000 RPM but not cutting crapola. Steve


----------



## MCW (May 3, 2011)

mweba said:


> Both are smooth with a slight edge going to the 261 if any. You have to take into consideration....the chattering in the vid may be operator error.
> 
> Funny thing with everyone that ran all three of those saws at the GTG. Only one person said the 261 wasn't the fastest. Turns out in the vid it was equal or slower. Take that for what its worth.
> 
> If I had the choice again, I would by the 5100 or 5105:hmm3grin2orange: Some say I'm wrong in the head though



I most definately would not say you are wrong in the head at all. Despite my fondness of the 261 (not just it's torque but mainly it's excellent filter) I am a BIG fan of my 5100-S. I used it on the weekend for the first time in ages and I'd forgotten just how good this little thing really is. If the little Dolmar's filter was up to scratch in my conditions I most certainly would NOT have bought a 261.
The 261 is like my 660. It does everything well but lacks excitement and character but unlike the 660 I won't be selling the 261. I like the bang, pop, and throttle response of my Huskies and Dolmars but the 261 is a damn fine saw, it just lacks a bit of character  This isn't a hit at Stihl, my 200T has heaps of character and bang, pop etc 

I have a Husky 353 also and it's a nice little saw too. I'd rate the 261 as best in the vibes department followed by the 5100-S and 353 equal second. Vibes don't really concern me though.


----------



## SawTroll (May 3, 2011)

mountainlake said:


> Saws shouldn't be run over peak hp RPM when cutting and it's sure nice when they hang in there at a little lower RPM unlike some Husky saws. Like, look at me my saw is running 12000 RPM but not cutting crapola. Steve



Well, when you get well below max hp rpm, the cutting won't be very fast anyway - and that is often caused by too much bar & chain on the saw. Of course you can run them that way if you wish to, but performance will be well below what is possible. I maintain that a good top end is more important than a good low end - but it surely is nice to have both!

If your saw runs at 12K *in the wood*, it will cut very fast, provided the chain is up to it.


----------



## mountainlake (May 3, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Well, when you get well below max hp rpm, the cutting won't be very fast anyway - and that is often caused by too much bar & chain on the saw. Of course you can run them that way if you wish to, but performance will be well below what is possible. I maintain that a good top end is more important than a good low end - but it surely is nice to have both!
> 
> If your saw runs at 12K *in the wood*, it will cut very fast, provided the chain is up to it.


 
If you run it at 12000 rpm it won't cut fast at all, both hp and torque are down, when you get below peak hp rpm torque will increase, at least on good saws like Stihls and Echo's. Watch some of B snellings vids, he does cuts a higher rpm and then pushing harder, the pushing harder cuts faster unless he pushes real hard. Steve


----------



## MCW (May 3, 2011)

mountainlake said:


> If you run it at 12000 rpm it won't cut fast at all, both hp and torque are down, when you get below peak hp rpm torque will increase, at least on good saws like Stihls and Echo's. Watch some of B snellings vids, he does cuts a higher rpm and then pushing harder, the pushing harder cuts faster unless he pushes real hard. Steve



All things being equal faster chain speed equals faster cutting but you are correct in some cases.
For example my modded 660 vs. a stock 660 showed very little cutting speed improvement despite the modded saw pulling 2,000 more rpm in the cut (both saws fitted with tachos). Lean into it and it's a different story.

Good saws like Stihls and Echos???  They are good saws but no better than Huskies or Dolmars etc etc.

Oh and by the way with a good chain and some decent load that modded 660 has no dramas pulling 12,000rpm in the cut whilst cutting very very fast. And it was built by Sir Snelling as well


----------



## rustyb (May 3, 2011)

MCW said:


> I have a Husky 353 also and it's a nice little saw too. I'd rate the 261 as best in the vibes department followed by the 5100-S and 353 equal second. Vibes don't really concern me though.



Thread has gotten so long I have forgotten if you responded before. Forgive me if you have. If not, what's your take on the 346...not only in vibes, but over all compared to the 261?


----------



## rustyb (May 3, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> It is best to use a tach on a newer one, as they have rev limited coils, like most other newer saws.



What does the rev limited coil do and why is it there? 

I see tachs are $100. That would negate the $90 savings I'd see on the 346 over the 261. 

Do I recall Snelling mentioning a different coil?

Can anyone help me understand all this?

If I go with the 346, I don't want to be surprised with the need to spend a bunch of money on it for optimal performance. That happened to me with my 260 and the carb.


----------



## MuleyJ (May 3, 2011)

rustyb said:


> What does the rev limited coil do and why is it there?
> 
> I see tachs are $100. That would negate the $90 savings I'd see on the 346 over the 261.
> 
> ...


 
You don't need a tach to tune the saw. They are nice to have just to fiddle with. The rev limited coil on the 346 limits the rpm of the saw to 14,300rpm thats what was stamped on mine anyway. No matter how lean you tune the high side the saw won't turn faster than where the coil limits out. For most situations you should be well shy of that while the saw is working with a proper tune, and short of holding the throttle wide open no load you likely won't ever turn the saw that fast. The limited coils can make it more difficult to hear where the saw begins to 4-stroke and where it hits the limit of the coil while tuning. If you combine a couple of the tactics mentioned in some of the tuning threads you should manage OK on an unmodded saw. You can pick up a non-limited(black) coil for pretty cheap if you think you need one or want to mod the saw. Most of the 3xx era Husky saws share the same coil, though you might need to swap wires in some cases. There are some great how to threads on tuning a carb and I'm sure the wav sound file from Madsens can be found in many other threads. The first thing that I would do before worrying about the tach or coil would be to make sure you have a non-cat muffler if you go with the 346. Bottom line is get the saw that YOU like, no doubt either of the two are more than up to near any task no mods required. Good luck!


----------



## MCW (May 4, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Thread has gotten so long I have forgotten if you responded before. Forgive me if you have. If not, what's your take on the 346...not only in vibes, but over all compared to the 261?


 
By all accounts my Husky 353 is the same as a 346XP apart from a few engine tricks etc but the 261 is noticably smoother than my 353.
In saying that though both are very smooth and without running them side by side one after the other you'd never know 
My Dolmar 5100-S is also pretty handy with it's lack of vibes.


----------



## rustyb (May 4, 2011)

MuleyJ said:


> You don't need a tach to tune the saw. They are nice to have just to fiddle with. The rev limited coil on the 346 limits the rpm of the saw to 14,300rpm thats what was stamped on mine anyway. No matter how lean you tune the high side the saw won't turn faster than where the coil limits out. For most situations you should be well shy of that while the saw is working with a proper tune, and short of holding the throttle wide open no load you likely won't ever turn the saw that fast. The limited coils can make it more difficult to hear where the saw begins to 4-stroke and where it hits the limit of the coil while tuning. If you combine a couple of the tactics mentioned in some of the tuning threads you should manage OK on an unmodded saw. You can pick up a non-limited(black) coil for pretty cheap if you think you need one or want to mod the saw. Most of the 3xx era Husky saws share the same coil, though you might need to swap wires in some cases. There are some great how to threads on tuning a carb and I'm sure the wav sound file from Madsens can be found in many other threads. The first thing that I would do before worrying about the tach or coil would be to make sure you have a non-cat muffler if you go with the 346. Bottom line is get the saw that YOU like, no doubt either of the two are more than up to near any task no mods required. Good luck!


 
Thank you!

From years past with motox, weedeaters and saws, I think of myself as being able to satisfactorily tune by sound and the color of the plug. I just wasn't familiar with these limited coils and the effects they had on these methods.

At any rate, your response was very helpful. 

Regardless of which saw I get, I would like to open the muffler a bit for optimal performance....and of course, the satisfaction of tinkering. Am I reading correctly that, if I got a 346 and did the muffler mod, I'd need a non-limited coil?


----------



## rustyb (May 4, 2011)

MCW said:


> By all accounts my Husky 353 is the same as a 346XP apart from a few engine tricks etc but the 261 is noticably smoother than my 353.


 
Thanks!


----------



## SawTroll (May 4, 2011)

:msp_bored::food:


----------



## wendell (May 4, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Am I reading correctly that, if I got a 346 and did the muffler mod, I'd need a non-limited coil?


 
No

Please, I'm begging you, just go buy a saw. Anyone who over thinks this much is going to wish he had bought the other saw no matter what, anyway.

I'm unsubscribing. Would somebody PM in the next few months (or years) when he makes a decision? I have a morbid curiosity how this will finally all turn out.


----------



## SawTroll (May 4, 2011)

wendell said:


> No
> 
> Please, I'm begging you, just go buy a saw. Anyone who over thinks this much is going to wish he had bought the other saw no matter what, anyway.
> 
> I'm unsubscribing. Would somebody PM in the next few months (or years) when he makes a decision? I have a morbid curiosity how this will finally all turn out.


 
:agree2: This is going too far.....


----------



## nmurph (May 4, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> :agree2: This is going too far.....


 
I agree, but it's like the wreck on the other side of the road; you just can't help but look.

Rustyze, ol' pal, here is my final stab at distilling it down for you-

346- probably better handling, lighter and definitely a zinger. Controls are as reliable as they come and easy to operate. Vibes??? What vibes??? Modern 50cc saws don't have any to speak of. It needs a MM and an unlimited coil to really shine. The coil is $30 and 10 minutes. The MM----depends on skill and tools- figure an hour.....you send me the muffler and pay for shipping, and I will mod it for you. 
It is like a custom tailored suit; you won't realize what you have in your hands.

261- better filtration (not that I have ever seen a problem with the 346's), probably smoother, maybe a broader torque curve, and will probably make you very happy if you never limb with a 346. Doesn't need a coil swap (you CAN do without an unlimited coil on the 346 if you know how to tune in the cut). Will benefit from a MM. COSTS more. 

Now, just close your eyes and jump!


----------



## Jmaffei (May 4, 2011)

I understand wanting to get a good deal and save some money, with all this time invested in this thread you could have prolly already found a really good saw. I don't know if you mentioned how much you cut, but if you aren't cutting all the time or more than 10 cords a year, there really isn't a big deal about these saws. I understand it is fun to nitpick em but like people have said before, the most important thing is a sharp chain. A guy with a poulan with a razor sharp chain could outcut a 372 with a dull one. If you are really so frugal, you need to find a good used saw. I got a great condition Stihl 036 on craigslist with 160 psi compression for 50 bucks because the guy could not start it because he had the carb tuned wrong. Obviously this kind of deal is rare but there are a bunch of guys that have found deals like this. This is where you should be trying to save money.


----------



## Sagetown (May 4, 2011)

> nmurph ~ Now, just close your eyes and jump!



Yep; this horse has been beat enough, now get on him .


----------



## rustyb (May 4, 2011)

nmurph said:


> I agree, but it's like the wreck on the other side of the road; you just can't help but look.



This actually made me laugh out loud.


----------



## nmurph (May 4, 2011)

rustyb said:


> This actually made me laugh out loud.


 
I'm glad I could help; now go, buy a saw!


----------



## Battenkiller (May 4, 2011)

rustyb said:


> This actually made me laugh out loud.



This whole thread makes me laugh out loud.

I lurk all the time here, but I don't usually contribute. This one is so bizarre, though, I just couldn't help myself. Only thing worse than this is shopping with the old lady for new jeans. 

25 pages on deciding between two basically identical saws?! :bang: You coulda got a job delivering papers in the time you spent agonizing over this, and then you'd be able to buy both and have Brad hot rod them for you to boot.

I'll tell you which one of the two in question that I got and couldn't be happier with... _after_ you buy one for yourself. In the meantime I'll go watch some paint dry.


----------



## rustyb (May 4, 2011)

Battenkiller said:


> This whole thread makes me laugh out loud.
> 
> I lurk all the time here, but I don't usually contribute. This one is so bizarre, though, I just couldn't help myself. Only thing worse than this is shopping with the old lady for new jeans.
> 
> ...


 
Even more bizarre than a guy keen to learn is those who feel compelled to complain that a thread is too long...a thread they don't even have to read. Now that's bizarre!:msp_wink:


----------



## Battenkiller (May 4, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Even more bizarre than a guy keen to learn is those who feel compelled to complain that a thread is too long...a thread they don't even have to read. Now that's bizarre!:msp_wink:



Hell, I ain't complaining. I didn't even read 95% of it. Like I said, I think it's pretty funny. I just keep going to the end, looking for the punch line to appear. 

I'm keen to learn as well. Most of the time, I keep my ears open and my mouth shut. I fail to see how the kinds of questions you're asking are useful in helping you make an informed decision. The best minds here have already given you their best answers, but they seem weary at this point. I'd expect the well will dry up soon for you, and all you did was confuse yourself more. 

I read someplace how those ultra smart yuppies research a thing to death looking for the very best product, but in the end they suffer from information overload and usually end up making a hasty and arbitrary choice when it come time to actually purchase the goods. They are usually disappointed in their choice, which is what I thing Wendell was hinting at.

Best way is to just try as many saws as possible, even ones you're not considering. The right saw will speak to you loud and clear. It might even be in a whole different class than you think you want to own.

Hey, just a thought... maybe we can make this thread into another sticky to scroll down past to get to the current stuff. You can never have too many stickies IMHO.


----------



## mountainlake (May 4, 2011)

MCW said:


> All things being equal faster chain speed equals faster cutting but you are correct in some cases.
> For example my modded 660 vs. a stock 660 showed very little cutting speed improvement despite the modded saw pulling 2,000 more rpm in the cut (both saws fitted with tachos). Lean into it and it's a different story.
> 
> Good saws like Stihls and Echos???  They are good saws but no better than Huskies or Dolmars etc etc.
> ...


 
Saw ported by B snelling might cut the fastest at 12000 RPM in the cut not stock or muff modded saws, thats going to be around 9000 to 9500 RPM and any fasters HP and torque fall off fast. 50 cc Stihls and Echo saws have a way wider powerband than most 50cc Huskys, they keep on pulling when Huskys fall flat on thier face. Don't know about Dolmars but if the 5100 can pull a 3/8 chain it must have good torque also. Steve


----------



## mweba (May 4, 2011)

How bout a CS-450P:choler:


----------



## STLfirewood (May 4, 2011)

I made the decision for him today. I bought a new Stihl 261 with an 18" bar and chain. I got the hook up from the Stihl dealer $450 out the door. 

Scott


----------



## rustyb (May 4, 2011)

Hey, don't beat yourself up because you're failing to see "how the kinds of questions I'M asking are useful in helping ME make an informed decision". I mean, how on earth would you know what would help ME or not?? I appreciate that we're all a little different. :msp_wink:

Back to the topic on hand. Thanks for the advice. I know full well that the 346 or 261 is what I want and need though. I'd try them in a heart beat if someone around here had them to try (I even posted). So, my choices were to just buy with little research and risk being unhappy...like I did w/ my 260, or I can ask questions here (like I've done) to make a more informed choice. Don't fret just because someone's method is different than yours:msp_smile:. 

.....and don't worry. The punch line will come, if you're really that interested. After all the thoughtful help here (even had some very cool dudes PM me with help), I've realized which saw will suit ME best.

eace:





Battenkiller said:


> I fail to see how the kinds of questions you're asking are useful in helping you make an informed decision. The best minds here have already given you their best answers, but they seem weary at this point. I'd expect the well will dry up soon for you, and all you did was confuse yourself more.
> 
> I read someplace how those ultra smart yuppies research a thing to death looking for the very best product, but in the end they suffer from information overload and usually end up making a hasty and arbitrary choice when it come time to actually purchase the goods. They are usually disappointed in their choice, which is what I thing Wendell was hinting at.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sagetown (May 4, 2011)

STLfirewood said:


> I made the decision for him today. I bought a new Stihl 261 with an 18" bar and chain. I got the hook up from the Stihl dealer $450 out the door.
> 
> Scott


 
That's great. I'm always at the wrong place at the wrong time. My Dealer didn't have the 261, or any pro saws, so I took the 270 for what you gave. Your Dealer must like you.


----------



## nmurph (May 4, 2011)

drum rollllllllllllllllll...........................and the answer is??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????....uh, I'm still waiting, and waiting......


----------



## nmurph (May 4, 2011)

STLfirewood said:


> I made the decision for him today. I bought a new Stihl 261 with an 18" bar and chain. I got the hook up from the Stihl dealer $450 out the door.
> 
> Scott


 
$100+ under list plus tax?????????????????


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2011)

I put 10 tanks of fuel through my hotrodded 346 today. Man do I love that saw!!!! It ran without a hickup all day long.


----------



## indiansprings (May 4, 2011)

STLfirewood, heck of a buy! You'll love it, you'll find yourself using it a heck of a lot more than you ever thought you'd use a 50cc saw.
Typical Stihl in that it takes a few tanks for it break in, it'll just keep getting stronger.


----------



## Sagetown (May 4, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I put 10 tanks of fuel through my hotrodded 346 today. Man do I love that saw!!!! It ran without a hickup all day long.


 
I'd say that saw put in a busy day, and if you were the only operator, that's one way to keep your weight down.


----------



## blsnelling (May 4, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> I'd say that saw put in a busy day, and if you were the only operator, that's one way to keep your weight down.


 
Just me. I ran it from 10:30 AM until about 4:00 PM with a break for lunch.


----------



## STLfirewood (May 4, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> STLfirewood, heck of a buy! You'll love it, you'll find yourself using it a heck of a lot more than you ever thought you'd use a 50cc saw.
> Typical Stihl in that it takes a few tanks for it break in, it'll just keep getting stronger.


 

I have a heck of a hook up for Stihl stuff. I can't buy much at that price for obvious reasons. I think I am going to replace my bigger saws also. I want a new 660 and a new 460. I have a good 50cc saw. I have a 5100s. Dad really likes it. They are very smooth. So when we go cutting tops or small wood he always takes it. Who am I to argue he's dad. I think it will be very strong the first time I use it. Hopefully I'll get a chance in 10-days to 2 weeks. We'll see.

Scott


----------



## MuleyJ (May 5, 2011)

rustyb said:


> So, my choices were to just buy with little research and risk being unhappy...like I did w/ my 260, or I can ask questions here (like I've done) to make a more informed choice.


 
Why were you unhappy with the 260?


----------



## SawTroll (May 5, 2011)

An overload of hair splitting info/opinions may obscure the really important differences.....


----------



## MCW (May 5, 2011)

rustyb said:


> I've realized which saw will suit ME best.
> 
> eace:



You're getting a Poulan? :cool2:


----------



## Battenkiller (May 5, 2011)

rustyb said:


> After all the thoughtful help here (even had some very cool dudes PM me with help), I've realized which saw will suit ME best.


 
The envelope please.......... and the winner is......................

Does kinda remind me of the Academy Awards, though. Months of of hype over who'll win a couple big awards. Then the main televised event, which is endless hours of drivel before two minutes of actual awards that I even remotely care about. Even the parade of beuatiful babes in see-through designer gowns won't make me sign up for that one. Just check Google News 10 minutes after it's over to see if my fav movie made the cut.

Can we make predictions on saw choice just like they do for best picture?

And the winner is.... the Stihl MS261. (applause all around)

Way I see it is you're like the rest of us and want the best saw for your dollar. Intuition tells you that would be the most expensive saw, most things go that way, eh? But you keep hearing all these raves about the 346XP, so you just can't dismiss it. If you were a _real_ tightwad, you'd just go out and get the Dolmar 5105... maybe the strongest in the class for overall use anyway, with the widest powerband and rock solid build. But $400? There must be something that disqualifies it from a "Pro" class saw, right?

Look, Rusty, I'm just bustin' on you. I went through the same ordeal when looking for a small detail carving saw. In the end, I went with what the majority of experienced carvers thought was the best for the purpose. I am very happy with my choice, but now I find I hardly use it. I am getting used to carving with my Dolmar 420 and find it can do almost everything the 32cc saw can do, but faster.

When I bought a 50cc class saw, I was very concerned with weight, size and handling. I had a 357XP already that can do almost anything I'll ever need. That extra 1.1 pounds of the 357 over the 346 felt like nothing in the showroom, but it sure makes a difference in hours holding the saw. The 357's a lot bulkier, too, and that makes a big difference in handling, as well as how the extra weight is distributed around the saw. 

Throttle response on the 346 is exhilarating compared to the 357. The difference in lag time may be just a fraction of a second, but making hundreds of cuts while limbing out a very branched tree would now try my patience with a slower revving saw. For me that is crucial since I am mostly a carver and I am only at WOT for a second or two and I am through the cut and let go of the trigger. Only other saw I've tried that revs as fast is the MS200, but the vibes on that saw were more than my carpal tunnel hands want to deal with. 

And that brings me to vibes. There ain't any with the 346, not that I can notice, and I'm very sensitive to vibes due to my condition. Most of the vibes I feel while cutting are probably coming from the chain, not the engine. The engine itself is smooth as silk.

Bottom line is I don't even bring the 357 along anymore since I got the 346, leaving room in the truck box for all kinds of extra stuff. IMHO the 357 is a tool, but the 346 is a jewel.

Haven't even had a 261 in my hands, but it's obviously bulkier, heavier, and cuts no faster in the tests I've seen - a virtual dead heat. The 346 has been called a "light saber" by more folks than I'd care to guess at. As Obi-Wan Kenobi said, "not as clumsy or random as a blaster. An elegant weapon, from a more civilized age." "Elegant weapon" describes my feelings about the 346 to a tee. But the title of the thread implies that you came into this feeling the 261 must be superior, so my guess is that you will go that way and, hopefully, be happy with your decision.:msp_wink:


----------



## rustyb (May 5, 2011)

Very good post. Thanks!

As of now, my mind is made up...though it has been known to change at the drop of a hat! 

For those tuning in to this show :film:--or car wreck on the other side of the road--, the winner will be announced at a later date. My reasons for the chosen might perplex some. It will surprise others. And it will make at least one of you giddy like a little school girl. 

Get the bets going or make predictions for this Grand Finale! Till then, stay tuned......opcorn:





Battenkiller said:


> The envelope please.......... and the winner is......................
> 
> Does kinda remind me of the Academy Awards, though. Months of of hype over who'll win a couple big awards. Then the main televised event, which is endless hours of drivel before two minutes of actual awards that I even remotely care about. Even the parade of beuatiful babes in see-through designer gowns won't make me sign up for that one. Just check Google News 10 minutes after it's over to see if my fav movie made the cut.
> 
> ...


----------



## nmurph (May 5, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Very good post. Thanks!
> 
> As of now, my mind is made up...though it has been known to change at the drop of a hat!
> 
> ...


 
No thanks. That will be an anti-climax after the suspense and drama of this thread to this point!!!


----------



## rustyb (May 5, 2011)

MuleyJ said:


> Why were you unhappy with the 260?



I don't care for the anti vibe set up and the filter. Not a very good design there, in my opinion. Though I have mine running nice now with a fully adj 026 carb, choke and muffler mod, it was a real let down when stock.


----------



## Brian_NC (May 6, 2011)

I've had two 346s, one new and the other nearly new, both are gone now. They are good saws, I just don't care for the way they feel. I used them both and tried to learn to like them, but it never happened. I bought a 261 a month or so ago and I like it much better. 

I don't see either one being superior to the other in any way, I just like the way the 261 feels in my hands. I think the size and balance talk on saws this small is just plain silly. they both handle good, and both cut real good. Buy the one that feels the best in your hands.


----------



## D&B Mack (May 6, 2011)

After having some quality time in on my 261, I am going to chime in on the 25 page thread. For reference, I have owned the 260pro, 5100-S and now the 261. A few guys I work with run one of these saws and the rest run 346's. From a working in the woods point of view, I think they all are quality saws. Most of time we are cutting with 70+cc saws, but we tend to drop to 50cc on some thinning projects. Anyway, from our point, we would all be happy with any one of the three brands. Just personal preference and dealer support. Although, would like to add that the 261 does keep a cleaner filter longer than the other three.


----------



## SawTroll (May 6, 2011)

Battenkiller said:


> .......
> Throttle response on the 346 is exhilarating compared to the 357. The difference in lag time may be just a fraction of a second, but making hundreds of cuts while limbing out a very branched tree would now try my patience with a slower revving saw. .......



Thay is a very important point, that doesn't show in the specs or comparisons of cutting times......


----------



## Terry Syd (May 7, 2011)

Unless there is an issue of flywheel mass, a lag in acceleration is a carburetion issue. The 346 may have come from the factory with spot on carburetion, but that doesn't mean that it can't be duplicated on other saws.

Perhaps the reservoir of fuel is inadequate in the mixing chamber and the carb goes momentarily lean, no problem just move the metering lever closer to the diaphragm to increase the level of fuel in the chamber. A drop in pop-off pressure might also fix the problem. It could also be a mixture transition problem from the idle circuit to the low speed circuit, the fix would be to lean the idle by allowing more air to bypass the throttle plate, then open the Low speed screw to increase the flow through the low speed circuit, turn down the idle and you're good to go.


----------



## rustyb (May 9, 2011)

Ok, I just ordered it...a 346.

Honestly though, the 261 to me, looks like a higher quality saw...in every aspect and the wider powerband I've been hearing about makes more sense to me for pure firewood cutting. Then there's the obviously better filter, the retained chain tensioning nuts and the flippy caps which I happen to like.

Why the 346 then? I know the difference of 9.6 ounces seems silly to many of you but one must consider varying perspectives and background. Since starting this thread, I have handled (but not ran) both saws a few times each. To me, the weight difference was very obvious, right away. I guess being a long time ultra-light traveler (backpacking, etc) has given me sensitivities to small weight differences like that. You might say I'm in tune to those kind of things. Also, of the four saws I own, my 260 is by far the heaviest. If the smallest saw one has is a 261, and they typically run a 362, 372, 880, etc, of course the 261 and 346 is going to feel light and they likely won't feel much difference between a measly 9.6 ounces.

I also liked the smaller size of the 346. I can't tell you why. 

I have also seen much praise here for the 346's throttle response and I find that appealing. Several yrs ago, I used a Husky 3 something...maybe a 340 or 350. Whatever it was, I remember it being a homeowner saw with fewer than 50cc. But, that little thing ripped in the Aspen I was sawing up. Great throttle response and it was really fun to operate. I reasoned that the 346 would be that plus a whole lot more.

With those positive things going for the 346, I just thought it would be more enjoyable for me than the 261. I really like going through a tree that's already down and cutting up all the limbs for firewood, as swiftly and gracefully as possible, like a dance, as gay as some of you manly men will think that sounds.

Lastly was the $90 savings and free case. To make the sale of my 260 more attractive, I figured I'd sell this soft case with it. I always planned to keep the nice plastic Stihl case I've hauled my 260 in for my new saw. Re the $90, I'll later apply that towards the bigger saw I've wanted for a long time...probably a 70cc unit. Being as much fun as you guys had with this thread, you could then help me with that saw decision. 

BTW. Hope I like this 346. Back ordered so it won't be here for at least two more weeks.


----------



## MuleyJ (May 9, 2011)

Glad to see you finally bit the bullet on one! You will love the saw. I believe that the lighter weight of the 346 is a benefit especialy when you see that the 261 is within a half pound of the pre-strato 60cc saws. I almost bought a 261 but then decided it felt nearly as heavy as my 361 and lacks well over a half horse stock vs stock. The brilliant filtration everyone talks about would be nice though, as that is my only complaint about the 361. That being said I'm happiest using a heavy a** 70cc saw for almost everything.


----------



## wendell (May 9, 2011)

:wave: Hallelujah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## sunfish (May 9, 2011)

Hallelujah is right! :msp_biggrin:




> Honestly though, the 261 to me, looks like a higher quality saw...in every aspect and the wider powerband I've been hearing about makes more sense to me for pure firewood cutting. Then there's the obviously better filter, the retained chain tensioning nuts and the flippy caps which I happen to like.



The quality of the 346 is fine, as is the power band. It also had one of the best filter systems in the 50cc market until the 261 stepped it up. My 10+ year old 346 still has the original filter. It is also a fine pure firewood saw and what I use 90% of the time for guess what? Firewood cuttin. 

You will like it. Really!


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 9, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Hallelujah is right! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I agree Don. I haven't found anything wrong with the quality of a 346. Don't think I will either.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## procarbine2k1 (May 9, 2011)

wendell said:


> :wave: Hallelujah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


 
Heheheh!

Glad to hear you pulled the trigger RustyB! You couldnt go wrong with either one! Have a little extra cash in your pocket to boot too.


----------



## tallguys (Nov 3, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Ok, I just ordered it...a 346.



So almost half a year later and no opinions regarding your choice? Lets see a review of sorts on how its working out for you. :msp_smile:


----------



## JustinM (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok, this thread has been going on forever, but I'll chime in with my 2¢

"What makes the MS261 better than the 346XP" (or the 5105, etc etc).

*Two words: Personal preference.*


ultimately, you're looking at 2 of the best 50cc saws on the planet. What makes one better over the other? well for you it may be that you already have a bunch of stihl bars & chains that will fit the 261, but not the 346. Or maybe you prefer the "feel" of the husky. Maybe you choose one over the other because your local dealer only services one. Maybe you live in canada & the stihl retails for $200 less than the husky.


At the end of the day, you're not going to go far wrong with either. NEITHER saw is better the other for everyone, although one may well be "better" than the other for *you*.


----------



## tallguys (Nov 3, 2011)

JustinM said:


> Ok, this thread has been going on forever, but I'll chime in with my 2¢...
> NEITHER saw is better the other for everyone, although one may well be "better" than the other for *you*.



I hear you buddy, but that wasn't what or why I was asking. This forum is all about personal opinions and as you and I both know, these are to be taken with a grain of salt, as they say. What I am interested in is the OP's experience and perhaps degree of satisfaction with his choice. The "what" behind why he likes it... or not. Otherwise its as you said, the one is not better than the other, just different.

To be fair, a lot of threads go on forever. Just look at the c-list/fleabay one.


----------



## rustyb (Nov 3, 2011)

tallguys said:


> So almost half a year later and no opinions regarding your choice? Lets see a review of sorts on how its working out for you. :msp_smile:



Hi,

Thanks for asking. I only have 4 maybe 5 tanks through the saw. I may have opened the muffler and diddled with the ears on the high and lo speed screws before starting it. Any way, I was immediately impressed by the fast throttle response. Really fun to limb with and cut smaller wood (say 8" in diameter or so). It's a screamn' little meanie...but so far, I'm not over whelmed with the amount of power it produces...though from what I have read, it'll continue getting stronger. Now mind you. I'm not complaining about the power. It's just not what I had imagined after reading all that I had here. I also notice that it has a narrower powerband than my 260 had. The 346 seems "pipeier" as we used to say in my moto-x days. I was expecting this though.....again, from what I have gathered here.

All in all, I am happy with it. I find it very enjoyable to use. Lower vibe than my 260 and as mentioned before, superb throttle response. I prefer the build/engineering of the Stihl better but that's ok. The limited coil I do not like at all for tuning. I hope to get a different coil for it eventually. The air filter is like a dream compared to my old 260 and it typically starts on the 2nd or 3rd pull and some times on the 1st, compared to 4+ on my 260.


----------



## John R (Nov 3, 2011)

rustyb said:


> What makes the MS 261 better than the 346 XP?




It's a Stihl.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 3, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for asking. I only have 4 maybe 5 tanks through the saw.



Took mine 11-12 tanks to wake up. You really do have something to look forward to.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 3, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for asking. I only have 4 maybe 5 tanks through the saw. I may have opened the muffler and diddled with the ears on the high and lo speed screws before starting it. Any way, I was immediately impressed by the fast throttle response. Really fun to limb with and cut smaller wood (say 8" in diameter or so). It's a screamn' little meanie...but so far, I'm not over whelmed with the amount of power it produces...though from what I have read, it'll continue getting stronger. Now mind you. I'm not complaining about the power. It's just not what I had imagined after reading all that I had here. I also notice that it has a narrower powerband than my 260 had. The 346 seems "pipeier" as we used to say in my moto-x days. I was expecting this though.....again, from what I have gathered here.
> 
> All in all, I am happy with it. I find it very enjoyable to use. Lower vibe than my 260 and as mentioned before, superb throttle response. I prefer the build/engineering of the Stihl better but that's ok. The limited coil I do not like at all for tuning. I hope to get a different coil for it eventually. The air filter is like a dream compared to my old 260 and it typically starts on the 2nd or 3rd pull and some times on the 1st, compared to 4+ on my 260.



What size bar and chain did ya put on it?

A 346 should.....it will smoke a ms 260. It'll probably get stronger with some more use. I guess mine has maybe 6 or 7 tanks through it, it still feels like it gets stronger every time I use it.




Sometimes a man can read about saws on AS, and be dissapointed when he finally runs one. I remember I was in the same boat at one time. Ya get to reading and expect the saw to cut miracles....many are over talked, But I assure you the 346xp is the best 50cc out there.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 3, 2011)

rustyb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for asking. I only have 4 maybe 5 tanks through the saw. I may have opened the muffler and diddled with the ears on the high and lo speed screws before starting it. Any way, I was immediately impressed by the fast throttle response. Really fun to limb with and cut smaller wood (say 8" in diameter or so). It's a screamn' little meanie...but so far, I'm not over whelmed with the amount of power it produces...though from what I have read, it'll continue getting stronger. Now mind you. I'm not complaining about the power. It's just not what I had imagined after reading all that I had here. I also notice that it has a narrower powerband than my 260 had. The 346 seems "pipeier" as we used to say in my moto-x days. I was expecting this though.....again, from what I have gathered here.
> 
> All in all, I am happy with it. I find it very enjoyable to use. Lower vibe than my 260 and as mentioned before, superb throttle response. I prefer the build/engineering of the Stihl better but that's ok. The limited coil I do not like at all for tuning. I hope to get a different coil for it eventually. The air filter is like a dream compared to my old 260 and it typically starts on the 2nd or 3rd pull and some times on the 1st, compared to 4+ on my 260.



On the 12th tank used, re-post... Not 1 tank sooner.... Just do it...
:canny:


----------



## rustyb (Nov 3, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> What size bar and chain did ya put on it?
> 
> A 346 should.....it will smoke a ms 260. It'll probably get stronger with some more use. I guess mine has maybe 6 or 7 tanks through it, it still feels like it gets stronger every time I use it.
> 
> Sometimes a man can read about saws on AS, and be dissapointed when he finally runs one. I remember I was in the same boat at one time. Ya get to reading and expect the saw to cut miracles....many are over talked, But I assure you the 346xp is the best 50cc out there.



16" bar and the standard chain......what ever that is. 

As of right now, it doesn't feel like it cuts any faster than my old 260 in 10" and above wood. The muffler may have been opened up on my 260 and choke modified for better air flow. However, cutting performance is just a guess based on my memory. I did not run them back to back and have since sold the 260. I am confident though that I can zip through a bunch of limbs faster with the 346....for whatever that is worth.

I should also note some minor gripes. As others have mentioned here, it likes to fall over on its side. The starter handle is also in the way of making carb adjustments...though I fixed that easily enough by Dremeling a groove in the end of the handle that my carb adjusting screwdriver slides through. Otherwise, the handle has to be pushed aside. Again, these things are not big deals but, I do feel it representative of how, as a whole package, it could have been thought out a little better. Details make a difference.

Something else I noticed. The tune seems more finicky to air temps and humidity than my 260 did. For a guy like me without a tach, and considering the limited coil won't allow tuning by ear, this makes it a pain to keep it running optimally. I just don't want to dump money into a tach or unlimited coil right now.

Who knows. I may have preferred the 261. The 346 works though...and it's fun to run, I saved $100 and I got a great price for my 260. I'm content.


----------



## Jtheo (Nov 3, 2011)

I put a new black coil on my 346XP and it is one of my favorite saws.

I have had new Stihl, Dolmar and Makita saws. All very good saws, but it seems Husqvarna suites my needs better.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 1, 2012)

*More use*

Due to having a lot of left over firewood last winter, I don't know that I've put quite a dozen tanks through this 346 yet. Maybe, maybe not. That's soon to change soon though as I have almost no wood for next winter.

At any rate, I'm really liking this little saw for 10" and under stuff. Fantastic throttle response. Revs fast. Fun to use. Nice vibration control. Super filtration...compared to my old 260. As mentioned before though, it seems more finicky to a tune...and it's a pain to have to tune in the wood with its limited coil. Also takes a while to warm up compared to what I'm used to...though that's just an observation, not a gripe. Starts easy...though I'm still not entirely used to the choke control. And the powerband seems narrow. Kept on the pipe and it screams. Not always easy to do in some of the bigger wood though, I'm finding.

That said, if a homeowner firewood cutter, such as myself, who only wanted one saw, were to ask me which saw I'd recommend between the 346 and 261, I'd tell'em not to spend any money until they tried both. If they could not try both, and didn't mind the bit extra weight, I'd say go for the 261 based on everything I've read and pieced together. Does that mean I regret the purchase of my 346? No. It means that it makes me want a second saw with more cubic inches that much more....so I could use the 346 for what I feel it excels at: small stuff and limbing applications. 

I'm more tempted than ever to break down and get a 372 to compliment this 346.


----------



## H 2 H (Apr 1, 2012)

rustyb said:


> .............
> 
> That said, if a homeowner firewood cutter, such as myself, who only wanted one saw, were to ask me which saw I'd recommend between the 346 and 261, I'd tell'em not to spend any money until they tried both. If they could not try both, and didn't mind the bit extra weight, I'd say go for the 261 based on everything I've read and pieced together. Does that mean I regret the purchase of my 346? No. It means that it makes me want a second saw with more cubic inches that much more....so I could use the 346 for what I feel it excels at: small stuff and limbing applications.
> 
> .......





That's what I did a local shop brought two saw's out 346 and 261 both with .325 18" b/c and I ran each for a while spent about 4 or 5 hours using the saws and I picked the 261 it just had more torque IMO

Edit: I have around 3 gallons thru the 261 now and I have ran up to 20" bar on it with reg., semi and full skip chain on it if i had a bigger bar I would try it but I don't have anything bigger that a 20" bar


----------



## tommyus4 (Apr 1, 2012)

Kind of odd as I read some of this thread last night and here it is today.

I prefer my muff modded w/ unlimited coil, 346xp, almost all day long over my ms362. The Stihl cuts some bigger wood but not THAT much bigger.

It's a solid saw that should last longer than me. That's why I bought it. But, I'm going to get it ported. I need some seperation between them, otherwise one of them is going to get worn out.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 1, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> On the 12th tank used, re-post... *Not 1 tank sooner.*... Just do it...
> :canny:



I might have said so early in this thread, but This is important!

The 346 is kind of a dog until it gets somewhere over 10 tanks. :msp_wink:

Bigger saw, different saw? Don't think so, I'll just keep both 346s'


----------



## nmurph (Apr 1, 2012)

I own both and I can't tell any difference in the power.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 2, 2012)

sunfish said:


> I might have said so early in this thread, but This is important!
> 
> The 346 is kind of a dog until it gets somewhere over 10 tanks. :msp_wink:



So it will magically gain a wider and torqueier powerband, erasing my desire for more cubes in the bigger wood??

Just razz'n ya!:msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish (Apr 2, 2012)

rustyb said:


> So it will magically gain a wider and torqueier powerband, erasing my desire for more cubes in the bigger wood??
> 
> Just razz'n ya!:msp_wink:



Yes, it is almost like that. :msp_biggrin:

But really, the 346 isn't a torque monster. It is however a fast cuttin saw and one of, if not the best 50cc saw made.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 2, 2012)

rustyb said:


> So it will magically gain a wider and torqueier powerband, erasing my desire for more cubes in the bigger wood??
> 
> Just razz'n ya!:msp_wink:



Once you got a desire for a 372, there is no erasing it... At least not that I've found...
:hell_boy:

You'll need both...


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 2, 2012)

rustyb said:


> Due to having a lot of left over firewood last winter, I don't know that I've put quite a dozen tanks through this 346 yet. Maybe, maybe not. That's soon to change soon though as I have almost no wood for next winter.
> 
> At any rate, I'm really liking this little saw for 10" and under stuff. Fantastic throttle response. Revs fast. Fun to use. Nice vibration control. Super filtration...compared to my old 260. As mentioned before though, it seems more finicky to a tune...and it's a pain to have to tune in the wood with its limited coil. Also takes a while to warm up compared to what I'm used to...though that's just an observation, not a gripe. Starts easy...though I'm still not entirely used to the choke control. And the powerband seems narrow. Kept on the pipe and it screams. Not always easy to do in some of the bigger wood though, I'm finding.
> 
> ...


An unlimited coil and a muffler mod, and your opinion will change significantly. The 346 has no lack of torque when setup properly.


----------



## rustyb (Apr 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> An unlimited coil and a muffler mod, and your opinion will change significantly. The 346 has no lack of torque when setup properly.



The muffler is done but I have yet to install an unlimited coil. Waiting to find a decent deal on an OEM unit. A member here was going to send me one but I guess he changed his mind.

Anyone have a used unlimited OEM coil they'd make me a deal on?


----------



## Tree Feller (Apr 2, 2012)

I looked at the 346Xp the other day at my dealer, the first thing I saw was a primer bulb. Really?? Imho i dont think a professional level saw should have one. What is the reason most of the new huskys are coming out with them?


----------



## nmurph (Apr 2, 2012)

I like primer bulbs. A 346 will start in two pulls when primed. I started my FS 85 trimmer in two pulls this past weekend. It hadn't been started since October of last year and still had the same gas (E10 with Ultra).


----------



## sunfish (Apr 2, 2012)

nmurph said:


> I like primer bulbs. A 346 will start in two pulls when primed. I started my FS 85 trimmer in two pulls this past weekend. It hadn't been started since October of last year and still had the same gas (E10 with Ultra).



At first I didn't really like the 'idea' of primer bulbs on a saw. But my Stihl "professional level" FS110 trimmer has one, as do a couple of my pro Huskys. Quick starts and no problems. Hell, now I like em!


----------



## btmonnat (Apr 2, 2012)

All saws should have one. I love it on my 346xp. Your rewind will last that much longer. Most all of my huskys take 8-10 pulls to start. They may not start the best but I will not switch to anything else. Keep in mind I do not use my saws every day.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 2, 2012)

btmonnat said:


> All saws should should have one. I love it on my 346xp. Your rewind will last that much longer. Most all of my huskys take 8-10 pulls to start. They may not start the best but I will not switch to anything else.



8-10 pulls is a lot (even without a primer), if that is what usually happens.......


----------



## Tree Feller (Apr 2, 2012)

nmurph said:


> I like primer bulbs. A 346 will start in two pulls when primed. I started my FS 85 trimmer in two pulls this past weekend. It hadn't been started since October of last year and still had the same gas (E10 with Ultra).




Thats funny! Both my Dolmars will start in 2 to 3 pulls after sitting for 3 or four mounths and they dont have a primer bulb!


----------



## nmurph (Apr 2, 2012)

Which Dolmars are those? None of mine will do so.


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 2, 2012)

My 5100s never had a problem starting up; I thought it was a good saw.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 2, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Which Dolmars are those? None of mine will do so.



Mine either... Don't mean they ain't great though... :msp_wink:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 2, 2012)

I like the primer on my 346 but i never use the decomp valve.


----------



## goosegunner (Apr 2, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Which Dolmars are those? None of mine will do so.



My Dolmar 420 and 120si, start right away. The 120si would start on the first pull. Two of the best starting saws I have ever seen. The 120si has a new owner now. The Makita 6401 takes 3-4 pulls.

My friend has a Husqvarna 359 and 372. I was cutting with him they took 15 pulls to start. Shut it off and it would be another 10-15.

gg


----------



## ndlawrence (Apr 2, 2012)

goosegunner said:


> My Dolmar 420 and 120si, start right away. The 120si would start on the first pull. Two of the best starting saws I have ever seen. The 120si has a new owner now. The Makita 6401 takes 3-4 pulls.
> 
> My friend has a Husqvarna 359 and 372. I was cutting with him they took *15 pulls to start*. Shut it off and it would be another *10-15*.
> 
> gg



There's something wrong with that saw and theres something wrong with you if you dont know that.
My 359 starts in 3pulls everytime.


----------



## btmonnat (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess I must have got a good 372xp it starts with 8-10 pulls when cold but it is not broke in yet. I should use it more but my all time favorite is the 346xp. It does most all my work and I can carry it all day and not get tired.


----------



## ndlawrence (Apr 2, 2012)

btmonnat said:


> I guess I must have got a good 372xp it starts with 8-10 pulls when cold but it is not broke in yet. I should use it more but my all time favorite is the 346xp. It does most all my work and I can carry it all day and not get tired.



What temps are you in??? It should not take that many pulls unless your yankin on that thing like a grandma:msp_unsure:


----------



## tallguys (Apr 2, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Which Dolmars are those? None of mine will do so.



My 510 was like that, usually two pulls choked then one to fire up. The 6800i is pretty much the same as is the 420, but the 420 has the primer so doesn't count I guess.


----------



## btmonnat (Apr 2, 2012)

ndlawrence said:


> What temps are you in??? It should not take that many pulls unless your yankin on that thing like a grandma:msp_unsure:



Its about 40 here know. I am 55 years old and I consider myself to be in pretty good shape. Hell my father is 81 years old and he still cuts with me. We have good genetics I guess.


----------



## ndlawrence (Apr 2, 2012)

btmonnat said:


> Its about 40 here know. I am 55 years old and I consider myself to be in pretty good shape. Hell my father is 81 years old and he still cuts with me. We have good genetics I guess.



Well good! And it should not take 10 pulls at 40*, Is your 346 hard to start as well or just the 372?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 2, 2012)

My 346xp starts in about 5 pulls when its 10 degrees you wanna get that 372xp checked out.


----------



## btmonnat (Apr 2, 2012)

ndlawrence said:


> Well good! And it should not take 10 pulls at 40*, Is your 346 hard to start as well or just the 372?



I push the primer bulb 2 times and my 346xp NE starts on the 2nd pull. Maybe the carb on my the 372xp should be checked at my dealer. I never took the saw back from new. I think most times they come set quite rich.


----------



## ndlawrence (Apr 2, 2012)

btmonnat said:


> I push the primer bulb 2 times and my 346xp NE starts on the 2nd pull. Maybe the carb on my the 372xp should be checked at my dealer. I never took the saw back from new. I think most times they come set quite rich.



If your using the same gas as in the 346, Get your carb checked out or do a search here and do it yourself


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 2, 2012)

I would check the tune on those huskies if they won't start and be running on less than 5 pulls. My 372 can sit for a month at a time and will start in 4-5 pulls. The 066 is the same. The 2153 takes 5 pulls or less when using the primer.


----------



## btmonnat (Apr 2, 2012)

ndlawrence said:


> If your using the same gas as in the 346, Get your carb checked out or do a search here and do it yourself



Same gas. Sounds like a good idea .Thanks


----------



## rustyb (May 7, 2012)

*More run time*

Well, I've put a dozen or so tanks through the 346. Don't know if it's getting stronger or I'm just learning to use its particular powerband more efficiently...but, the little dude screams! Cut a pickup load of seasoned Locust today. A lot of it was in the 10-12" diameter range. Saw did great in this stuff. 

For now, I'm happy enough with the way it runs to overlook the other little gripes I have with it. I will say though that it was a little disconcerting to find some fines inside the air filter...the fleece filter too. I didn't see any in the carb throat, just inside the filter. The seal around the edge looked good but I'll smear some grease on to see if that helps.


----------



## MCW (May 7, 2012)

rustyb said:


> Well, I've put a dozen or so tanks through the 346. Don't know if it's getting stronger or I'm just learning to use its particular powerband more efficiently...but, the little dude screams! Cut a pickup load of seasoned Locust today. A lot of it was in the 10-12" diameter range. Saw did great in this stuff.
> 
> For now, I'm happy enough with the way it runs to overlook the other little gripes I have with it. I will say though that it was a little disconcerting to find some fines inside the air filter...the fleece filter too. I didn't see any in the carb throat, just inside the filter. The seal around the edge looked good but I'll smear some grease on to see if that helps.



If it persists after the grease try a little bit of filter oil. I am yet to see much get past my Husky 353 filter(s) and they're the same setup.


----------



## SawTroll (May 7, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> I like the primer on my 346 but i never use the decomp valve.



Right, the primer is a good thing when the saw has been sitting for some time - and I never used that decomp.


----------



## SawTroll (May 7, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I would check the tune on those huskies if they won't start and be running on less than 5 pulls. My 372 can sit for a month at a time and will start in 4-5 pulls. The 066 is the same. The 2153 takes 5 pulls or less when using the primer.



5 pulls sounds like too much to me as well, if the saw takes that many regularly.


----------



## treesmith (Jun 23, 2013)

we have a ne346 and to be honest it just bugs the crap out of me, every time I fill it and get it sharp, the boss grabs it and it comes back empty and blunt, this saw sucks so I'm buying myself a Stihl ms261

I've read on here that it's hard to stand upright with it so I'm hoping it works ok laying down.

I can't believe I've just read this entire post in one go, my head hurts


----------



## rustyb (Nov 25, 2015)

Update: Still using the little beast. I really enjoy its throttle response and nimbleness. Just like I thought. Though it hurts nothing, it drives me nutty that the thing is always tipping over...and even nuttier trying to get my screwdriver into the H and L screw slots while the thing is running. I'm betting a different screwdriver will take care of that. The pull start handle is in the way of tuning too. 

Those are nitpicks though. Oh, and the oil filler cap broke...the pieces on top that you grab on to. I prefer the Stihl style flip caps too...and, over all.....I personally like the engineering on the Stihl saws better. That said, from what little I have seen of the new Husky's, they look to be improved.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 25, 2015)

Every time I see the title of this thread makes me laugh. 

It's a classic!


----------



## rustyb (Nov 25, 2015)

sunfish said:


> Every time I see the title of this thread makes me laugh.
> 
> It's a classic!



Seemed to work, as far as getting some replies.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 25, 2015)

Note to self:


Turn notifications off...


----------

